# Awesome August 2021 Purchases Post Here!



## Bumbles

Happy August all my lovely beautiful tpf members!    Hope everyone is keeping well as we prepare for Spring or Autumn soon, and get into the final collections of 2021.
Looking forward to everyone’s great reveal!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy August @Bumbles  Thanks for giving us another great thread of reveals!


----------



## Kate1989

I love this, it’s my first bag from the men’s collection but I think the city keepall might actually be better than the speedy. The strap is a better length for me and I love the luggage tag and that there’s no handles flopping about in the way when worn.


----------



## SARM4800

My purchase from yesterday 07/31


----------



## Raaz

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


Beautiful colour. Enjoy.


----------



## Raaz

Kate1989 said:


> I love this, it’s my first bag from the men’s collection but I think the city keepall might actually be better than the speedy. The strap is a better length for me and I love the luggage tag and that there’s no handles flopping about in the way when worn.


It looks better than speedy.


----------



## SARM4800

Raaz said:


> Beautiful colour. Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## Taimi

Kate1989 said:


> I love this, it’s my first bag from the men’s collection but I think the city keepall might actually be better than the speedy. The strap is a better length for me and I love the luggage tag and that there’s no handles flopping about in the way when worn.


I agree. I was very surprised how easy the bag was to use without handles! At first I was very hesitant because it didn’t have them, but actually it is more easy to use that way.


----------



## vinbenphon1

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


omg this colour is gorgeous. Congrats Sarm4800


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bumbles said:


> Happy August all my lovely beautiful tpf members!    Hope everyone is keeping well as we prepare for Spring or Autumn soon, and get into the final collections of 2021.
> Looking forward to everyone’s great reveal!!


Thank you for starting these threads... Hope you are keeping well Bumbles during these lockdowns. I am hoping to share something this birthday month.


----------



## SARM4800

vinbenphon1 said:


> omg this colour is gorgeous. Congrats Sarm4800


Thank you


----------



## Bumbles

Great choice! Congrats!   


Kate1989 said:


> I love this, it’s my first bag from the men’s collection but I think the city keepall might actually be better than the speedy. The strap is a better length for me and I love the luggage tag and that there’s no handles flopping about in the way when worn.


----------



## Bumbles

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you for starting these threads... Hope you are keeping well Bumbles during these lockdowns. I am hoping to share something this birthday month.


Thanks VP! Hope you’re well and safe too! Looking forward to your reveal this month. Do you know what you’re getting or are you still deciding? Happy Birthday for August!


----------



## bfly

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698



I love that green color. Always a fan of wave bags but never pull a trigger to get one   Enjoy yours.


----------



## bfly

Happy month of August everyone.
Happiest birthday for August borns. Wishing everyone here health, blessings  and more lovely LVs pieces


----------



## hellopatricia

My preloved Iena MM in damier azur came in yesterday!


While the exterior is in fantastic condition, I am a bit annoyed that there’s some stains on the interior that the seller did not disclose. Opinions? Return (I’m not even sure if I can) or any cleaning advice?


----------



## love2learn

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


So beautiful!!!  I wasn't a fan of the new wave bags until this collection.  This is the color I've been going back and forth on getting.  It looks like a true emerald green color and just stunning!  Do you find it to sit well on your shoulder?  Easy to get in and out of?


----------



## lemondln

hellopatricia said:


> My preloved Iena MM in damier azur came in yesterday!
> View attachment 5152933
> 
> While the exterior is in fantastic condition, I am a bit annoyed that there’s some stains on the interior that the seller did not disclose. Opinions? Return (I’m not even sure if I can) or any cleaning advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152934
> View attachment 5152935
> View attachment 5152936
> View attachment 5152937




Ask the seller for cleaning fee, or send it back


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Early bday gift from my husband. This has been on my wishlist for awhile now. Very nice surprise.


----------



## Raaz

hellopatricia said:


> My preloved Iena MM in damier azur came in yesterday!
> View attachment 5152933
> 
> While the exterior is in fantastic condition, I am a bit annoyed that there’s some stains on the interior that the seller did not disclose. Opinions? Return (I’m not even sure if I can) or any cleaning advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152934
> View attachment 5152935
> View attachment 5152936
> View attachment 5152937


Wow…its beautiful. keep it if its worth what you paid. Enjoy


----------



## Raaz

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Early bday gift from my husband. This has been on my wishlist for awhile now. Very nice surprise.


Awww..happy birthday. How thoughtful of your hubby. have a great day.


----------



## balen.girl

Hello LV lovers..! I am back with tiny purchase. About 2 weeks ago, I sold my old key cles DA because it’s dirty/yellowish, mine was from 2013 with everyday use. After I sold DA, I use my new mono. But I am used to my DA, it’s easier to find because it’s bright color. I missed it and decided to buy it again. Lucky they have the one and only.


----------



## Raaz

balen.girl said:


> Hello LV lovers..! I am back with tiny purchase. About 2 weeks ago, I sold my old key cles DA because it’s dirty/yellowish, mine was from 2013 with everyday use. After I sold DA, I use my new mono. But I am used to my DA, it’s easier to find because it’s bright color. I missed it and decided to buy it again. Lucky they have the one and only.
> View attachment 5153380


Wow how lucky. Enjoy.


----------



## balen.girl

Raaz said:


> Wow how lucky. Enjoy.


Thank you.. Yes I will enjoy her forever.


----------



## fyn72

hellopatricia said:


> My preloved Iena MM in damier azur came in yesterday!
> View attachment 5152933
> 
> While the exterior is in fantastic condition, I am a bit annoyed that there’s some stains on the interior that the seller did not disclose. Opinions? Return (I’m not even sure if I can) or any cleaning advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152934
> View attachment 5152935
> View attachment 5152936
> View attachment 5152937


It's beautiful and the stains are small. The colour and type of fabric mark easily so if you got it at a good price I wouldn't worry about it. In the past I've used a damp cloth with a bit of stain eraser put on the cloth then gently wiping in circular motions then use a clean part of the damp cloth without the stain remover on it and repeat the circular motion.


----------



## Izzybet

When Lucie met Louis  I am pleased that I held out for the Mono print rather than settle for second best. I am unable to locate the date code label, woukd anyone have any suggestions of where I could find it?


----------



## Raaz

Izzybet said:


> When Lucie met Louis  I am pleased that I held out for the Mono print rather than settle for second best. I am unable to locate the date code label, woukd anyone have any suggestions of where I could find it?
> View attachment 5153598


Aww…so cute. And its my favourite bag. You will really enjoy this bag. The new bags do not come with the date but have a microchip in the lining of the bag with LV can scan.


----------



## Izzybet

Raaz said:


> Aww…so cute. And its my favourite bag. You will really enjoy this bag. The new bags do not come with the date but have a microchip in the lining of the bag with LV can scan.


Thank you, luckily she has no interest in chewing any handbags! 
The store really had to search to see if they had this one but they did show me the leather version whilst waiting but it was just to firm as soon as I tried it on I knew it was not for me. The mono just moulded to my body and I was, yep this is the one!


----------



## Marmotte

These came back with me today
~ Coussin PM in Bleu Glacier
~ Skirt in Giant Monogram wool


----------



## bbcerisette66

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


Gorgeous bag and beautiful colour. Could you please share more pics


----------



## Raaz

Marmotte said:


> These came back with me today
> ~ Coussin PM in Bleu Glacier
> ~ Skirt in Giant Monogram wool
> View attachment 5153791
> View attachment 5153792
> View attachment 5153793
> View attachment 5153794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153795


Beautiful. Both lovely pieces.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

...this bag was on my mind for sooo long...and FOMO is real...I "needed" that Azur kp..  before it's gone...X


----------



## Roe

Picked up my luggage tag and gave life to my 22 year old Trouville


----------



## CAcker01

Kate1989 said:


> I love this, it’s my first bag from the men’s collection but I think the city keepall might actually be better than the speedy. The strap is a better length for me and I love the luggage tag and that there’s no handles flopping about in the way when worn.



ahhh this keepall is gorgeous! i almost got that rubbery one from fall 2021 but ended up getting the lambskin speedy 20 and they just felt too similar to purchase both! i love that bag! 



SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698



wow! this color is to die for!!



Marmotte said:


> These came back with me today
> ~ Coussin PM in Bleu Glacier
> ~ Skirt in Giant Monogram wool
> View attachment 5153791
> View attachment 5153792
> View attachment 5153793
> View attachment 5153794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153795



this skirt is TO DIE FOR! i am so glad this silhouette is in for fall as it's flattering on my figure! you look amazing and your closet is gorgeous!!



Glam80 said:


> ...this bag was on my mind for sooo long...and FOMO is real...I "needed" that Azur kp..  before it's gone...X
> View attachment 5154483



this little backpack is just the cutest!


----------



## Seaquin

Bought the Trianon PM a few weeks back, no August purchases yet but I thought I share as if space and credit limit wasn't an issue.                  I'll take them all.


----------



## DrTootr

I grabbed this cute bag charm/key ring from the Wild At Heart collection.


----------



## grietje

Oh Happy Day!

I have admired this bag since it was released for its simplicity and it’s been on my ‘should I get’ list for well over a year.  I finally did it via LV Client Services and it just arrived. It’s even MIF!

Graceful PM


----------



## SARM4800

love2learn said:


> So beautiful!!!  I wasn't a fan of the new wave bags until this collection.  This is the color I've been going back and forth on getting.  It looks like a true emerald green color and just stunning!  Do you find it to sit well on your shoulder?  Easy to get in and out of?


Thank you. It’s sits well on my shoulder and extremely comfortable. I love it as a shoulder bag but can use as crossbody.


----------



## love2learn

Seaquin said:


> Bought the Trianon PM a few weeks back, no August purchases yet but I thought I share as if space and credit limit wasn't an issue.                  I'll take them all.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154734



How are you liking your Trianon?  It looks stunning on in the pictures!


----------



## Seaquin

love2learn said:


> How are you liking your Trianon?  It looks stunning on in the pictures!




I love that bag, it's the most savoir-faire item for me even after years of buying Seasonal bags.

The details are impeccable, u won't believe until you hold it and explore the details.
No details are left untouched from the magnetic sides to the mirror, I do think they could have gave a better strap or chain.
It's even thinner than Alma BB's strap.

I feel a thin monogram strap would be perfection and I might try a chain strap on it.

Sarah wallet has to be put in diagonally, slightly forced to closed and that's all. Nothing else goes in.


----------



## EveyB

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


The green is sooo gorgeous, many congrats! I‘d love to see more pictures


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bumbles said:


> Thanks VP! Hope you’re well and safe too! Looking forward to your reveal this month. Do you know what you’re getting or are you still deciding? Happy Birthday for August!


Hi Bumbles. I went in to my store last night to have a look at a few pieces. Really exciting releases lately, so it was a tough decision. I will definitely do a reveal on the weekend. By the by, I saw a beautiful black Capucines with python handle and hot pink interior that made my heart skip a beat. Next time heheheh. And first time I had seen the new Twist One Handle, very nice, I didn't realise that it was Taurilion Leather. (scuse spelling).


----------



## vinbenphon1

balen.girl said:


> Hello LV lovers..! I am back with tiny purchase. About 2 weeks ago, I sold my old key cles DA because it’s dirty/yellowish, mine was from 2013 with everyday use. After I sold DA, I use my new mono. But I am used to my DA, it’s easier to find because it’s bright color. I missed it and decided to buy it again. Lucky they have the one and only.
> View attachment 5153380


Love DA. congrats Balengirl. Yeah, I totally get the yellowish thing, my DA mini pochette from 2014 is looking very jaundice


----------



## Bumbles

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Bumbles. I went in to my store last night to have a look at a few pieces. Really exciting releases lately, so it was a tough decision. I will definitely do a reveal on the weekend. By the by, I saw a beautiful black Capucines with python handle and hot pink interior that made my heart skip a beat. Next time heheheh. And first time I had seen the new Twist One Handle, very nice, I didn't realise that it was Taurilion Leather. (scuse spelling).


How exciting! I’m sure you saw so many beautiful items! I’m so jel! For now will live thru yours and everyone else’s gorgeous purchases!


----------



## balen.girl

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love DA. congrats Balengirl. Yeah, I totally get the yellowish thing, my DA mini pochette from 2014 is looking very jaundice


Thank you Vinbenphon1. I love azur and really want azur bag, but I think I have to stop at slg only. I don’t like jaundice bag.. lol..


----------



## sarahinthecity

My summer unicorns  I only intended to purchase the Pochette Accessoires, but I couldn't pass up these two other finds!

PA in Mono: sourced by the digital concierge
Fornasetti Luggage Tag: sourced by my wonderful SA
Game On Toiletry Pouch 26: found on Fashionphile brand new for under $800 (I had been looking for this one for months and had given up...couldn't believe it when I got an email that it was back on Fashionphile and re-listed at a reasonable price!)


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Bumbles. I went in to my store last night to have a look at a few pieces. Really exciting releases lately, so it was a tough decision. I will definitely do a reveal on the weekend. By the by, I saw a beautiful black Capucines with python handle and hot pink interior that made my heart skip a beat. Next time heheheh. And first time I had seen the new Twist One Handle, very nice, I didn't realise that it was Taurilion Leather. (scuse spelling).


Good to hear you got to see so many new releases! I think the Twist one handle is really gorgeous too.
Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## love2learn

Seaquin said:


> I love that bag, it's the most savoir-faire item for me even after years of buying Seasonal bags.
> 
> The details are impeccable, u won't believe until you hold it and explore the details.
> No details are left untouched from the magnetic sides to the mirror, I do think they could have gave a better strap or chain.
> It's even thinner than Alma BB's strap.
> 
> I feel a thin monogram strap would be perfection and I might try a chain strap on it.
> 
> Sarah wallet has to be put in diagonally, slightly forced to closed and that's all. Nothing else goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155379


Yes, the details are what really caught my eye on LV’s site.  And then you posted it and it just looks stunning!!  Sad about the strap though.  When they do things like that I always wonder what their reasoning was?  Congrats again on this very special beauty!  I’m going to the boutique hopefully tomorrow and I hope they have one to see in person.


----------



## karylicious

My new baby… she’s soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## EverSoElusive

This might be my last LV purchase for a long time because 1) my SA quit her job and I found out the hard way 2) I think I'm already at my purchase limit in terms of leather goods 3) I don't like any of the new stuff except for some of the Empreinte items.

I've wanted this Empreinte Business Card Holder (M58456) for a long time but it's never available at my local store and online. The one time I received a notification from the website, I was in bed and didn't see the e-mail till later. Then while I was kicking back at the movie theater on Sunday, I took a peek at my wishlist and couldn't believe that it's finally ATB  

I received one that's MIS. Everything is in perfect order  I noticed that the Empreinte leather on this business card holder is much softer than my MIF Empreinte Felicie and MIF Empreinte TP 26. And the leather smell!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Glam80 said:


> ...this bag was on my mind for sooo long...and FOMO is real...I "needed" that Azur kp..  before it's gone...X
> View attachment 5154483


Beautiful!   Twinning with your reverse PSM (yours looks perfect!) And also have FOMO about the azur cles pochette. Great score, enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

grietje said:


> Oh Happy Day!
> 
> I have admired this bag since it was released for its simplicity and it’s been on my ‘should I get’ list for well over a year.  I finally did it via LV Client Services and it just arrived. It’s even MIF!
> 
> Graceful PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154739


Wow! Congratulations! It's been on my list too since it came out. Did you call LV client service and are you in the US?


----------



## _vee

Received the BTP Kirigami Pochette today. It’s even more stunning in person . The medium pouch is my fav. The blue is just soo gorgeous. So glad to have a piece from the beautiful BTP collection.

I plan to use the large pouch as a clutch and also purchase or make my own insert (thank you for the tips @Sunshine mama !) so I can use it crossbody. I will be using the medium pouch as a passport holder, so hopefully I’ll be travelling soon! And the smallest for my AirPods and as a card holder


----------



## grietje

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Congratulations! It's been on my list too since it came out. Did you call LV client service and are you in the US?


I did and yes I’m in the US. It was worth the wait and worth buying.


----------



## st415

Got lucky while vacationing in Hawaii and picked up this beautiful Pochette Métis!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!   Twinning with your reverse PSM (yours looks perfect!) And also have FOMO about the azur cles pochette. Great score, enjoy!


Thank you @Aliluvlv  I must admit that I've seen many photos of your beautiful and perfect PSM here on tpf and I couldn't resist any longer!  Xx


----------



## Roe

_vee said:


> Received the BTP Kirigami Pochette today. It’s even more stunning in person . The medium pouch is my fav. The blue is just soo gorgeous. So glad to have a piece from the beautiful BTP collection.
> 
> I plan to use the large pouch as a clutch and also purchase or make my own insert (thank you for the tips @Sunshine mama !) so I can use it crossbody. I will be using the medium pouch as a passport holder, so hopefully I’ll be travelling soon! And the smallest for my AirPods and as a card holder
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156106
> View attachment 5156107
> View attachment 5156108
> View attachment 5156110
> View attachment 5156109


What can they be used for? What fits in them? I'm curious. They are so yummy in color.


----------



## _vee

Roe said:


> What can they be used for? What fits in them? I'm curious. They are so yummy in color.


The large pouch can be worn as a clutch or crossbody (with an insert). It fits a decent amount of stuff like my phone, key pouch, key holder, etc. and can fit some more things. The medium can be used to hold passports, receipts, etc. And the small pouch can hold your cards and it fits my AirPods case. There are some videos on YouTube too that show you what fits.


----------



## pixiestyx00

Life has kind of been on crazy mode so I didn’t get a chance to post any of my July purchases, but wanted to share these lovelies that arrived yesterday.  The men’s collections have been killing it lately IMO. 
It was so hard to get this lovely mirrored bag in all its glory without obnoxious reflections




I love bags that look like other things (if you could actually fit a phone in any Judith Leiber I’d be totally broke and buried in Swarovski) and coffee and LV are on my list of things I adore.


----------



## JetGirl216

grietje said:


> I did and yes I’m in the US. It was worth the wait and worth buying.


How long was your wait from the time you placed the order with LV concierge/customer service?


----------



## grietje

JetGirl216 said:


> How long was your wait from the time you placed the order with LV concierge/customer service?


Just under two weeks


----------



## Bridgidu

Received my papillon trunk


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hello all! Here are my purchases from LV.


----------



## Moxisox

My first LV shawl! So beautiful in Pearl grey.


----------



## HavPlenty

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


Oh my god this green is beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Glam80 said:


> Thank you @Aliluvlv  I must admit that I've seen many photos of your beautiful and perfect PSM here on tpf and I couldn't resist any longer!  Xx


Lol thank you! I'm sure you'll love it as much as I do!


----------



## karylicious

Bridgidu said:


> Received my papillon trunk
> View attachment 5156880


Twins


----------



## _vee

Added some more colour to my collection with the Felicie Pochette in Scarlet Empreinte.  My first Made in Italy LV piece.


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Added some more colour to my collection with the Felicie Pochette in Scarlet Empreinte
> 
> View attachment 5157068



Beautiful!  (I really wanted the Scarlet PM but it’s no longer available ). Enjoy!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  (I really wanted the Scarlet PM but it’s no longer available ). Enjoy!


Thank you!! Oh no  they should bring it back. Scarlet is so pretty and the perfect pop of colour


----------



## EveyB

pixiestyx00 said:


> Life has kind of been on crazy mode so I didn’t get a chance to post any of my July purchases, but wanted to share these lovelies that arrived yesterday.  The men’s collections have been killing it lately IMO.
> It was so hard to get this lovely mirrored bag in all its glory without obnoxious reflections
> View attachment 5156510
> 
> View attachment 5156511
> 
> I love bags that look like other things (if you could actually fit a phone in any Judith Leiber I’d be totally broke and buried in Swarovski) and coffee and LV are on my list of things I adore.
> View attachment 5156513


Those are special pieces, congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

Bridgidu said:


> Received my papillon trunk
> View attachment 5156880


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bumbles

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello all! Here are my purchases from LV.


Such lovely pieces! Especially the zcp! Will look great in your collection!


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiestyx00 said:


> Life has kind of been on crazy mode so I didn’t get a chance to post any of my July purchases, but wanted to share these lovelies that arrived yesterday.  The men’s collections have been killing it lately IMO.
> It was so hard to get this lovely mirrored bag in all its glory without obnoxious reflections
> View attachment 5156510
> 
> View attachment 5156511
> 
> I love bags that look like other things (if you could actually fit a phone in any Judith Leiber I’d be totally broke and buried in Swarovski) and coffee and LV are on my list of things I adore.
> View attachment 5156513


omg, I love this. Congrats pixie


----------



## Raaz

Bridgidu said:


> Received my papillon trunk
> View attachment 5156880


It is beautiful. I was looking at it this week and realised that it is limited edition. Congrats. Its a great bag.


----------



## eena1230

I wanted a grab and go, hassle free bag and I think this bag is perfect for that! Here’s my new Double Zip Pochette Bicolor


----------



## lemondln

Wanted to try this strap for a while, finally pull the trigger.

I am so glad I did it! The strap is so comfortable and length wise is just great.

3 adjustable length, the shortest is good for shoulder carry, the middle length is for crossbody and just right sits at my waist, the longest will be TBD lol

Bonus: Made in France with date code


----------



## Raaz

lemondln said:


> Wanted to try this strap for a while, finally pull the trigger.
> 
> I am so glad I did it! The strap is so comfortable and length wise is just great.
> 
> 3 adjustable length, the shortest is good for shoulder carry, the middle length is for crossbody and just right sits at my waist, the longest will be TBD lol
> 
> Bonus: Made in France with date code
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157704
> 
> View attachment 5157705
> 
> View attachment 5157706
> 
> View attachment 5157707


Congrats. This has been on my Wishlist for the longest time.


----------



## KalaChi

I've fallen in LOVE with my new Sac Coeur! ❤️❤️ Fall In Love Collection 
Purchased on Aug.4th


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Added some more colour to my collection with the Felicie Pochette in Scarlet Empreinte.  My first Made in Italy LV piece.
> 
> View attachment 5157068


 so gorgeous!


----------



## EveyB

eena1230 said:


> I wanted a grab and go, hassle free bag and I think this bag is perfect for that! Here’s my new Double Zip Pochette Bicolor
> View attachment 5157703


Sooo pretty, congrats!   
Love what’s in the background too


----------



## lemondln

Raaz said:


> Congrats. This has been on my Wishlist for the longest time.


Thank you, the strap can be used on any of my bags.


----------



## eena1230

EveyB said:


> Sooo pretty, congrats!
> Love what’s in the background too


Hahaha thank you @EveyB ... 2 things I love so much handbags and candies/chocolates


----------



## vivianwynn

Surprising my mom her first lv


----------



## Firstfullsteps

lemondln said:


> Wanted to try this strap for a while, finally pull the trigger.
> 
> I am so glad I did it! The strap is so comfortable and length wise is just great.
> 
> 3 adjustable length, the shortest is good for shoulder carry, the middle length is for crossbody and just right sits at my waist, the longest will be TBD lol
> 
> Bonus: Made in France with date code
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157704
> 
> View attachment 5157705
> 
> View attachment 5157706
> 
> View attachment 5157707


I have this strap for almost 2 years (or more) now and I really love it. its been such a game changer on bags that have thin, uncomfortable straps. congrats on your purchase and use it in good health!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Not a bag, but they are absolutely gorgeous. And if anyone has opinions on sole protectors (from my googling it seems that putting on a Casali mirror sole protector may be a good idea on glued leather soles due to the difficulty of replacing the sole) I’m all ears - I want to be able to wear these a lot for years to come .


----------



## LVtingting

I’m ecstatic to score this one! So Hard to take a picture because I kept seeing my own reflection lol. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Is this too flashy?!?


----------



## GAN

Technically I paid for this around late June or early July, finally received the item today from the store. A piece of T26 from wild heart collection. So thrilled!   









With her sis T19 together

I even ordered a samorga insert and it been waiting for T26 arrival. Now perfect! I can use it anytime.


----------



## Raaz

LVtingting said:


> I’m ecstatic to score this one! So Hard to take a picture because I kept seeing my own reflection lol.
> View attachment 5158879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this too flashy?!?


Its beautiful and a statement piece. congrats.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> ...this bag was on my mind for sooo long...and FOMO is real...I "needed" that Azur kp..  before it's gone...X
> View attachment 5154483


The PSM and the KP are both so beautiful and cute! Congratulations hun and enjoy these wonderful new additions!!


----------



## LVtingting

Raaz said:


> Its beautiful and a statement piece. congrats.


Thank you! This is probably the most out there, flashy piece I own… have to think carefully what I wear with it


----------



## Spicy87

I finally bought the DA Speedy. I should have done this 10 years ago.


----------



## Aman27

LVtingting said:


> I’m ecstatic to score this one! So Hard to take a picture because I kept seeing my own reflection lol.
> View attachment 5158879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this too flashy?!?


Love it  ! Congrats on this new beauty!


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this gorgeous Galliera PM online and just had to pull the trigger. Condition is like new and I cannot wait 'til I get my hands on this beauty


----------



## lemondln

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> The PSM and the KP are both so beautiful and cute! Congratulations hun and enjoy these wonderful new additions!!




Love your profile picture -  5 speedys


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lemondln said:


> Love your profile picture -  5 speedys


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## catmdl

I was FINALLY able to track down a Neo Noe in monogram and black trim!  I swear this bag was impossible to find. Was looking for a worry free everyday bag to take the place of my much worn 8-year old DE speedy, so this canvas with the black leather is just perfect! Started using it the second I brought it home


----------



## Raaz

catmdl said:


> I was FINALLY able to track down a Neo Noe in monogram and black trim!  I swear this bag was impossible to find. Was looking for a worry free everyday bag to take the place of my much worn 8-year old DE speedy, so this canvas with the black leather is just perfect! Started using it the second I brought it home


Congrats. Its such a great bag. Enjoy.


----------



## mpctorres

My LV x Fornasetti Speedy B 25 and On the Go MM Tote. More pics on my Instagram account.


----------



## CAcker01

KalaChi said:


> I've fallen in LOVE with my new Sac Coeur! ❤❤ Fall In Love Collection
> Purchased on Aug.4th



this bag is sooooo cute!! You’re so lucky to have snagged one!! Enjoy that beauty in good health and happiness 



Spicy87 said:


> I finally bought the DA Speedy. I should have done this 10 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5159070



I love all speedys so much! Congrats on this baby!! 



earswithfeet said:


> Found this gorgeous Galliera PM online and just had to pull the trigger. Condition is like new and I cannot wait 'til I get my hands on this beauty
> View attachment 5159144



looooooove this bag! She looks practical and beautiful! 



catmdl said:


> I was FINALLY able to track down a Neo Noe in monogram and black trim!  I swear this bag was impossible to find. Was looking for a worry free everyday bag to take the place of my much worn 8-year old DE speedy, so this canvas with the black leather is just perfect! Started using it the second I brought it home



this bag needs to be mine soon! She’s so cute! Enjoy!!!


----------



## aa12

sarahinthecity said:


> My summer unicorns  I only intended to purchase the Pochette Accessoires, but I couldn't pass up these two other finds!
> 
> PA in Mono: sourced by the digital concierge
> Fornasetti Luggage Tag: sourced by my wonderful SA
> Game On Toiletry Pouch 26: found on Fashionphile brand new for under $800 (I had been looking for this one for months and had given up...couldn't believe it when I got an email that it was back on Fashionphile and re-listed at a reasonable price!)
> 
> View attachment 5155575
> View attachment 5155581


Do you mind me asking where you were able to obtain the luggage tag? I love how you paired it with your monogram noe!


----------



## CAcker01

I got this heures d’absence perfume from my local Louis boutique over the weekend and I adore it! I had Mille Feux and just added this to my collection. My boyfriend found a really good SA here in Charlotte, NC when he bought my spring street last month and she helped us with this, too, and I really liked her.

We even went by the boutique a few weeks ago to get a different dust bag for my spring street (the bag was thin and awful and I had fallen in love with the cushy drawstring dust bag that my lambskin speedy 22 had come in) and she gave me the option of 5 different dust bags and ended up just at giving them all to me!

this weekend, we were there with my boyfriends whole family and she helped his dad and grandpa with a fragrance each and then my bf bought this and another bottle of the same scent for his mom as she was with us and loved it as much as I did! So happy to finally find a helpful and knowledgeable SA!

I hope y’all had a great weekend! Here’s my little fragrance unboxing


----------



## EveyB

CAcker01 said:


> I got this heures d’absence perfume from my local Louis boutique over the weekend and I adore it! I had Mille Feux and just added this to my collection. My boyfriend found a really good SA here in Charlotte, NC when he bought my spring street last month and she helped us with this, too, and I really liked her.
> 
> We even went by the boutique a few weeks ago to get a different dust bag for my spring street (the bag was thin and awful and I had fallen in love with the cushy drawstring dust bag that my lambskin speedy 22 had come in) and she gave me the option of 5 different dust bags and ended up just at giving them all to me!
> 
> this weekend, we were there with my boyfriends whole family and she helped his dad and grandpa with a fragrance each and then my bf bought this and another bottle of the same scent for his mom as she was with us and loved it as much as I did! So happy to finally find a helpful and knowledgeable SA!
> 
> I hope y’all had a great weekend! Here’s my little fragrance unboxing
> 
> View attachment 5159577
> View attachment 5159582
> View attachment 5159583
> View attachment 5159584
> View attachment 5159585
> View attachment 5159586


That’s so good to hear that you had such a wonderful experience at your local LV store!  Very sweet of your bf to get one for you and for his mom.


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing mine purchased August 2


----------



## Mapoon

_vee said:


> Added some more colour to my collection with the Felicie Pochette in Scarlet Empreinte.  My first Made in Italy LV piece.
> 
> View attachment 5157068


Love it! My fav colour!!!


----------



## _vee

Mapoon said:


> Love it! My fav colour!!!


Thank you  Red is one of my fav colours too


----------



## sarahinthecity

aa12 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you were able to obtain the luggage tag? I love how you paired it with your monogram noe!



Thank you! I texted my SA about it before the collection launched. Their store got 2 in and he was able to ship me 1 of them. According to the website, it looks like it’s sold out in all stores now. I hope you manage to find one!


----------



## chicaboo

LVtingting said:


> I’m ecstatic to score this one! So Hard to take a picture because I kept seeing my own reflection lol.
> View attachment 5158879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this too flashy?!?


Beautiful! Can you show what you can fit inside?


----------



## Jbb924

earswithfeet said:


> Found this gorgeous Galliera PM online and just had to pull the trigger. Condition is like new and I cannot wait 'til I get my hands on this beauty
> View attachment 5159144


Omg congrats! That is in perfect condition. What a great find!


----------



## JetGirl216

Well worth the wait! Graceful PM in DA


----------



## Lisa<3

My By the Pool Victorine


----------



## lemondln

JetGirl216 said:


> Well worth the wait! Graceful PM in DA
> View attachment 5159796



So beautiful! Do you think adding a crossbody strap to the bag will look good?  I am also eying on Graceful PM in DE or mono


----------



## lemondln

Firstfullsteps said:


> I have this strap for almost 2 years (or more) now and I really love it. its been such a game changer on bags that have thin, uncomfortable straps. congrats on your purchase and use it in good health!




Agreed! I have been using it everyday since I open the box. It makes my petite noe in black epi much more user-friendly as a crossbody so that I can pack all stuff for my 3 young kids.  
Also it looks good on speedy B25 DE.


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> I got this heures d’absence perfume from my local Louis boutique over the weekend and I adore it! I had Mille Feux and just added this to my collection. My boyfriend found a really good SA here in Charlotte, NC when he bought my spring street last month and she helped us with this, too, and I really liked her.
> 
> We even went by the boutique a few weeks ago to get a different dust bag for my spring street (the bag was thin and awful and I had fallen in love with the cushy drawstring dust bag that my lambskin speedy 22 had come in) and she gave me the option of 5 different dust bags and ended up just at giving them all to me!
> 
> this weekend, we were there with my boyfriends whole family and she helped his dad and grandpa with a fragrance each and then my bf bought this and another bottle of the same scent for his mom as she was with us and loved it as much as I did! So happy to finally find a helpful and knowledgeable SA!
> 
> I hope y’all had a great weekend! Here’s my little fragrance unboxing
> 
> View attachment 5159577
> View attachment 5159582
> View attachment 5159583
> View attachment 5159584
> View attachment 5159585
> View attachment 5159586


I love how she just gave you all the dustbags ! So nice to hear about your experience, so rare these days!


----------



## Schnooples

JetGirl216 said:


> Well worth the wait! Graceful PM in DA
> View attachment 5159796




Love this bag/size.  Debating a Graceful but I have a Delightful and unsure if they'll be too similar.


----------



## Raaz

Lisa:heart: said:


> My By the Pool Victorine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159813


Quite literally…you have even matched your watch strap…nice touch.


----------



## KalaChi

CAcker01 said:


> this bag is sooooo cute!! You’re so lucky to have snagged one!! Enjoy that beauty in good health and happiness



Thank you❤️


----------



## LVtingting

Aman27 said:


> Love it  ! Congrats on this new beauty!


Thank you so much for letting me share


----------



## LVtingting

chicaboo said:


> Beautiful! Can you show what you can fit inside?


Here you go: toiletry 15, Neo card holder, key pouch, soft sunglasses case, mask, reading glasses and there’s little more room on top. My iPhone 12 Pro goes outside the pocket perfectly, don’t think the max will fit though?!? Can someone else confirm this. Hope this helps…


----------



## DrTootr

One came in store to Dubai on the weekend, so I grabbed this cute TP26 from the Wild At Heart collection...




And incase anyone is looking to grab one too, here is my unboxing x


----------



## Bentley143

Louis Vuitton makes the best clothes!


----------



## JetGirl216

lemondln said:


> So beautiful! Do you think adding a crossbody strap to the bag will look good?  I am also eying on Graceful PM in DE or mono


I know some people have added a strap to their Graceful PM or MM to make it a crossbody/messenger bag. Try it! Since the DA print is prone to color transfer, I think I will stick to using it as a shoulder/hobo bag


----------



## JetGirl216

slgoodwin17 said:


> Love this bag/size.  Debating a Graceful but I have a Delightful and unsure if they'll be too similar.


Never owned a Delightful. They do look similiar - but if you feel its time to make a change, go for it and get a Graceful!


----------



## Jbb924

So excited to join in with this little beauty, I got this month. Such a cute size and it fits so much! I love the interior color too. Such a fun pop. Can’t wait to take her out.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!


----------



## Jbb924

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Lisa<3

Raaz said:


> Quite literally…you have even matched your watch strap…nice touch.


Haha thanks


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jbb924 said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> One came in store to Dubai on the weekend, so I grabbed this cute TP26 from the Wild At Heart collection...
> 
> View attachment 5160356
> 
> 
> And incase anyone is looking to grab one too, here is my unboxing x



Love the pink insert. A nice contrast against the black . Agree with you on light coloured inserts. I made the unfortunate mistake of getting a black insert for a black bag . I hope you get home to your family soon .


----------



## ildera5

Bentley143 said:


> Louis Vuitton makes the best clothes!
> 
> View attachment 5160440



Nice skirt! I like a lot of their clothes esp. from the Fornasetti collection. If only designers increased their size range .. then again, I might be broke, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752



 this — you are so lucky!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Love the pink insert. A nice contrast against the black . Agree with you on light coloured inserts. I made the unfortunate mistake of getting a black insert for a black bag . I hope you get home to your family soon .



Hey @bigverne28 and cheers lovely  

I got lucky in that I can use my pink Samorga TP26 bag organiser in three of my TP26’s being my Escale, my Giant Monogram & because the Wild At heart has some pink on it, I liked the way the two went together as well.

And please know you are not alone, I had to learn the hard way regarding the bag inserts too. Early on I got a dark one for my Dior Book Tote and realised later, when I used a lighter colour in it, life was so much easier in finding my things.

Re my family I really appreciate it and I hope so too. It’s looking unlikely the Aussie borders won’t open til 2022 so I just keep hope it might open early next year, I really miss everyone.

Wishing you a terrific rest of the week x


----------



## DrTootr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752



Congrats to you on this cutie @MarryMeLV_Now


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752


CONGRATS !!!


----------



## asatoasz

Finally, my pre-ordered Camel Coussin PM has arrived!!  A beautiful neutral color!


----------



## Raaz

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752


Its amazing.


----------



## Jbb924

asatoasz said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Camel Coussin PM has arrived!!  A beautiful neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161057


Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> this — you are so lucky!  Congrats and enjoy





DrTootr said:


> Congrats to you on this cutie @MarryMeLV_Now





MCBadian07 said:


> CONGRATS !!!





Raaz said:


> Its amazing.


Thank you all very much my lovely friends!!


----------



## GAN

My CA just approached me earlier and if I am keen to order the heart bag which I think only for China and HKG.
He offered me monogram heart, pink leather heart bag and otg mm. Actually I prefer the red mini heart but that was sold as they will be receiving 1 pc.  So my another add on purchase for August as I ordered the pink heart and paid for it, expecting the stock to arrive maybe next week.  I am not sure of the leather as based on description , it is lambskin.  Anyone here has the bag, can share the details? 

Will share pics of actual bag once I received it.  I did not buy the original version from last year as I do not like the vachette leather on the strap.  But the print this time on mono version seems a bit busy though I like the strap in black this time round.


----------



## GAN

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752


congrats!    this actually look nice in actual. oh no... i am now wondering should I switch the color to this provided they still have stock?  I choose the pink as it is the color I do not have and is in lambskin leather, pricing is same for both version. But I think the pink one does not has the bag charm.


----------



## ezileb

asatoasz said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Camel Coussin PM has arrived!!  A beautiful neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161057


Wow that colour is breathtaking!! It looks so buttery  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> My CA just approached me earlier and if I am keen to order the heart bag which I think only for China and HKG.
> He offered me monogram heart, pink leather heart bag and otg mm. Actually I prefer the red mini heart but that was sold as they will be receiving 1 pc.  So my another add on purchase for August as I ordered the pink heart and paid for it, expecting the stock to arrive maybe next week.  I am not sure of the leather as based on description , it is lambskin.  Anyone here has the bag, can share the details?
> 
> Will share pics of actual bag once I received it.  I did not buy the original version from last year as I do not like the vachette leather on the strap.  But the print this time on mono version seems a bit busy though I like the strap in black this time round.
> 
> View attachment 5161201
> View attachment 5161202


 Hi, I bought the small red heart on chain  
My CS told me 4 items are available, I said among the 4 items I probably take the small heart on chain because I do not fancy heart shape bag . He did tell me only one piece was available. 
In this Fall in love collection, I want speedy 22 the most . At last, he managed to create waiting list of this speedy 22 for me but still no guarantee I would get it.


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> Hi, I bought the small red heart on chain
> My CS told me 4 items are available, I said among the 4 items I probably take the small heart on chain because I do not fancy heart shape bag . He did tell me only one piece was available.
> In this Fall in love collection, I want speedy 22 the most . At last, he managed to create waiting list of this speedy 22 for me but still no guarantee I would get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161235


wow!   so you are the lucky one who managed to get the only red heart! Do show me the pics when you receive it. It is a beauty as I found it cute and pretty. Usually I not one to go for red but this is a heart and red ..I told my CA to try to find me another red heart but he said will try though unlikely. it is okay.  I also not sure if the pink heart will work out for me as I never has pink bag, it looks sweet though.

The speedy is very pretty too and I hope your CS will get it for you and I think he can.


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVtingting said:


> I’m ecstatic to score this one! So Hard to take a picture because I kept seeing my own reflection lol.
> View attachment 5158879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this too flashy?!?


Love it. Not flashy IMO, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lisa:heart: said:


> My By the Pool Victorine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159813


nice, congrats


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> wow!   so you are the lucky one who managed to get the only red heart! Do show me the pics when you receive it. It is a beauty as I found it cute and pretty. Usually I not one to go for red but this is a heart and red ..I told my CA to try to find me another red heart but he said will try though unlikely. it is okay.  I also not sure if the pink heart will work out for me as I never has pink bag, it looks sweet though.
> 
> The speedy is very pretty too and I hope your CS will get it for you and I think he can.


Yes, I bought it because it’s cute, maybe just as collection or as bag charm 
The speedy, very slim chance to get. In fact , before this they already told me they couldn’t get it for me, Fall in love is exclusively for China, HK, Macao etc. Yesterday I saw some tpfer friends in USA received the heart bag, I told my CS it is not exclusive as they mentioned. My CS informed his boss and this morning he told me these 4 items are coming to our regions... but where is my speedy ?


----------



## asatoasz

Jbb924 said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats!





ezileb said:


> Wow that colour is breathtaking!! It looks so buttery  Enjoy your bag!


Thank you!  Looking forward to using it!!


----------



## Schnooples

Ladies, would you send back for another?  Chatted with Concierge and they ordered me a rose mono Neo Noe and a Speedy B 30.  I was shocked that 2 days later the Neo Noe arrived as I was expecting a wait.  I just opened it up and fell in love, then looked inside and noticed that whoever was stitching either looked away, fell asleep or maybe sneezed.    Side note:  I know date tags are no longer, but how do you tell where this handbag was made now as there isn't anything on the inside?


It's so gorgeous, but the verdict is still out with Carl. 




Inside stitching:




Is it normal for leather around stitches to be sloppy and puckering?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

GAN said:


> congrats!    this actually look nice in actual. oh no... i am now wondering should I switch the color to this provided they still have stock?  I choose the pink as it is the color I do not have and is in lambskin leather, pricing is same for both version. But I think the pink one does not has the bag charm.


Thanks hun! I think it really depends on what material and color you favor. Light pink and lambskin would have been too delicate for me, and I have always wanted a mono heart bag, so my decision was clear! But they all are so cute! Hopefully you can get the heart bag that you want


----------



## M_Butterfly

slgoodwin17 said:


> Ladies, would you send back for another?  Chatted with Concierge and they ordered me a rose mono Neo Noe and a Speedy B 30.  I was shocked that 2 days later the Neo Noe arrived as I was expecting a wait.  I just opened it up and fell in love, then looked inside and noticed that whoever was stitching either looked away, fell asleep or maybe sneezed.    Side note:  I know date tags are no longer, but how do you tell where this handbag was made now as there isn't anything on the inside?
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous, but the verdict is still out with Carl.
> 
> View attachment 5161410
> 
> 
> Inside stitching:
> 
> View attachment 5161411
> 
> 
> Is it normal for leather around stitches to be sloppy and puckering?
> 
> View attachment 5161414


Lovely bad.  the stitching no so good. I think Carl is sniffing in approval


----------



## karylicious




----------



## LVtingting

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love it. Not flashy IMO, congrats.


Thank you!! I can use it as a mirror to put on lipstick lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Arrived today and I’ve already switched into it. It really seems like the perfect crossbody. Odeon PM in DE…


----------



## idlehen

slgoodwin17 said:


> Ladies, would you send back for another?  Chatted with Concierge and they ordered me a rose mono Neo Noe and a Speedy B 30.  I was shocked that 2 days later the Neo Noe arrived as I was expecting a wait.  I just opened it up and fell in love, then looked inside and noticed that whoever was stitching either looked away, fell asleep or maybe sneezed.    Side note:  I know date tags are no longer, but how do you tell where this handbag was made now as there isn't anything on the inside?
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous, but the verdict is still out with Carl.
> 
> View attachment 5161410
> 
> 
> Inside stitching:
> 
> View attachment 5161411
> 
> 
> Is it normal for leather around stitches to be sloppy and puckering?
> 
> View attachment 5161414


Inside stitching is definitely sloppy. The leather on the tab looks fine to me. I'd be tempted to exchange because of the inside stitching. I don't think functionally it'd cause an issue, but it'd bother me lol. Especially since I sew myself and that is definitely off.


----------



## fyn72

slgoodwin17 said:


> Ladies, would you send back for another?  Chatted with Concierge and they ordered me a rose mono Neo Noe and a Speedy B 30.  I was shocked that 2 days later the Neo Noe arrived as I was expecting a wait.  I just opened it up and fell in love, then looked inside and noticed that whoever was stitching either looked away, fell asleep or maybe sneezed.    Side note:  I know date tags are no longer, but how do you tell where this handbag was made now as there isn't anything on the inside?
> 
> 
> It's so gorgeous, but the verdict is still out with Carl.
> 
> View attachment 5161410
> 
> 
> Inside stitching:
> 
> View attachment 5161411
> 
> 
> Is it normal for leather around stitches to be sloppy and puckering?
> 
> View attachment 5161414


Oh yes it's like the person stitching sneezed! I don't see anything wrong with the side tab.
I think they don't want people to know where each bag is made as too many request only Made in France bags. I guess it's nice to know where a bag is made but where it is made doesn't make a difference. If you're not happy return and get another. I have the same bag and love it.


----------



## Lisa<3

Happy with my August babies… I actually think they look great together even though one is from the summer capsule and the other fall.


----------



## love2learn

Lisa:heart: said:


> Happy with my August babies… I actually think they look great together even though one is from the summer capsule and the other fall.
> View attachment 5161808


They look great together!!  Congrats on your new beauties!!


----------



## balen.girl

I made an online purchase, key cles in damier graphite for my husband, but when I received it, he doesn’t want to use it. He prefer using Orbitkey. That’s ok, I am happy, it means I can have it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Lisa:heart: said:


> Happy with my August babies… I actually think they look great together even though one is from the summer capsule and the other fall.
> View attachment 5161808


They really do!    Congrats!


----------



## jane

What a score from TheRealReal! Which is not something I say often. And it was exorbitantly priced. BUT, this multicolore pochette accessoires is eighteen years old, and practically flawless. Whoever bought it seemed to have used it a couple times, then put it in a drawer.

The honey patina is perfect. The silkscreen has no chips. No scuffs, no marks, no odors. Original flannel dustbag. I'm shook. And when I opened the bag, I discovered a surprise: they had included a long adjustable vachetta strap, with the same patina. It was not mentioned in the listing. Oh, TRR, you've done it again! Lol.

Here she is, with my matching zippy coin purse. I'm so happy I finally got a bag from this collection!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> What a score from TheRealReal! Which is not something I say often. And it was exorbitantly priced. BUT, this multicolore pochette accessoires is eighteen years old, and practically flawless. Whoever bought it seemed to have used it a couple times, then put it in a drawer.
> 
> The honey patina is perfect. The silkscreen has no chips. No scuffs, no marks, no odors. Original flannel dustbag. I'm shook. And when I opened the bag, I discovered a surprise: they had included a long adjustable vachetta strap, with the same patina. It was not mentioned in the listing. Oh, TRR, you've done it again! Lol.
> 
> Here she is, with my matching zippy coin purse. I'm so happy I finally got a bag from this collection!!
> 
> View attachment 5162777
> View attachment 5162778


So beautiful together congratulations! This was one of the best collections ever released. And your ZCP looks mint too   I think I'll need to bring out my noir multicolor pochette this weekend.


----------



## jane

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful together congratulations! This was one of the best collections ever released. And your ZCP looks mint too   I think I'll need to bring out my noir multicolor pochette this weekend.



Thank you! I did a little research and the date code indicates this bag was made in September of 2003, in other words, it came out only a few months after the Takashi Murakami multicolor collection debuted. It's one of the first ones made! Needless to say, the canvas back then was incredibly strong and durable, unlike now.

Again, I am speechless that it ended up on the Real Real and made its way into my hands in this exceptional condition. Definitely the find of the year for me.


----------



## hellothisista

My very first piece from LV


----------



## bfly

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752



This is so special. Congratulations.


----------



## fyn72

Was never considered before but I thought to try on the Graceful PM and ended up buying it! I thought maybe they may go up with the price rise. So smooshy and beautiful Pivoine lining


----------



## muycaliente

The quirky yet edgy Petite Malle Souple, the one handle is a bonus


----------



## GAN

Was surprised that I received my Pink Heart bag when I reached home. Did not expect the delivery to be so fast. Sharing the pics here as some might be keen in knowing the details. It does not come with any bag charm like the mono version. The color is very pale pearl pink sheen. I think maybe it is lambskin, I noticed there is a lot of wrinkles at some part of the part and esp more on the zipper opening.

After trying it, I think it is just me not getting used seeing the heart bag on me. Feel it is too girlie and too sweet on me, the shape seem to be big against my hip. I will have to return this back as does not really suit me well.  

@23adeline,  thank you for sharing your view and advice too. I check out if red heart on chain is avail or not. Pending for my SA reply.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Was surprised that I received my Pink Heart bag when I reached home. Did not expect the delivery to be so fast. Sharing the pics here as some might be keen in knowing the details. It does not come with any bag charm like the mono version. The color is very pale pearl pink sheen. I think maybe it is lambskin, I noticed there is a lot of wrinkles at some part of the part and esp more on the zipper opening.
> 
> After trying it, I think it is just me not getting used seeing the heart bag on me. Feel it is too girlie and too sweet on me, the shape seem to be big against my hip. I will have to return this back as does not really suit me well.
> 
> @23adeline,  thank you for sharing your view and advice too. I check out if red heart on chain is avail or not. Pending for my SA reply.
> 
> View attachment 5163072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163076


Those creases would bother me I hope the red heart on chain would not be like that


----------



## Love_N_Lune

fyn72 said:


> Was never considered before but I thought to try on the Graceful PM and ended up buying it! I thought maybe they may go up with the price rise. So smooshy and beautiful Pivoine lining
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163026
> View attachment 5163028


Lucky find! I’ve been stalking the site. How did you score this? Was this MIF?


----------



## Bumbles

Yeah it’s lamb skin. Thanks for sharing pics with us. It’s a shame it didn’t suit you but completely understandable. Hopefully your SA can get you the red heart chain one instead. Good luck!


GAN said:


> Was surprised that I received my Pink Heart bag when I reached home. Did not expect the delivery to be so fast. Sharing the pics here as some might be keen in knowing the details. It does not come with any bag charm like the mono version. The color is very pale pearl pink sheen. I think maybe it is lambskin, I noticed there is a lot of wrinkles at some part of the part and esp more on the zipper opening.
> 
> After trying it, I think it is just me not getting used seeing the heart bag on me. Feel it is too girlie and too sweet on me, the shape seem to be big against my hip. I will have to return this back as does not really suit me well.
> 
> @23adeline,  thank you for sharing your view and advice too. I check out if red heart on chain is avail or not. Pending for my SA reply.
> 
> View attachment 5163072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163076


----------



## CAcker01

hellothisista said:


> My very first piece from LV



congrats!!!! it's so exciting! and also addicting lol! enjoy your new baby in good health!


----------



## CAcker01

muycaliente said:


> The quirky yet edgy Petite Malle Souple, the one handle is a bonus
> 
> View attachment 5163039
> View attachment 5163040


i LOVE this bag! so beautiful. enjoy!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

asatoasz said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Camel Coussin PM has arrived!!  A beautiful neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161057


Gorgeous bag ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> Was never considered before but I thought to try on the Graceful PM and ended up buying it! I thought maybe they may go up with the price rise. So smooshy and beautiful Pivoine lining
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163026
> View attachment 5163028


Beautiful bag sweetie!!! It seems to be very practical. ❤️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Finally got my Siena today! Have been wanting her for a pretty long time


----------



## balen.girl

fyn72 said:


> Was never considered before but I thought to try on the Graceful PM and ended up buying it! I thought maybe they may go up with the price rise. So smooshy and beautiful Pivoine lining
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163026
> View attachment 5163028


Congratulations. Today I was looking for DE PM size, and SA told me only available in mono. Tried to call CS and received the same answer. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## balen.girl

Finally pull the trigger on Odeon PM. Eyeing this bag for long. I was torn between two sizes. Then I was tempted to get Boulogne. And then decided to wait for DE version, but when I tried Boulogne, Odeon MM, Odeon mono and Odeon DE, Odeon mono PM is the winner. 


Plan to use it with my bandouliere strap. The most comfortable strap ever..!


----------



## eena1230

GAN said:


> Was surprised that I received my Pink Heart bag when I reached home. Did not expect the delivery to be so fast. Sharing the pics here as some might be keen in knowing the details. It does not come with any bag charm like the mono version. The color is very pale pearl pink sheen. I think maybe it is lambskin, I noticed there is a lot of wrinkles at some part of the part and esp more on the zipper opening.
> 
> After trying it, I think it is just me not getting used seeing the heart bag on me. Feel it is too girlie and too sweet on me, the shape seem to be big against my hip. I will have to return this back as does not really suit me well.
> 
> @23adeline,  thank you for sharing your view and advice too. I check out if red heart on chain is avail or not. Pending for my SA reply.
> 
> View attachment 5163072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163076


So beautiful!


----------



## dotty8

Purchased some time before, but I finally got it hot stamped


----------



## Bumbles

Congrats on another unique bag! Love your new avatar by the way! 


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Finally got my Siena today! Have been wanting her for a pretty long time
> View attachment 5163263


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Finally pull the trigger on Odeon PM. Eyeing this bag for long. I was torn between two sizes. Then I was tempted to get Boulogne. And then decided to wait for DE version, but when I tried Boulogne, Odeon MM, Odeon mono and Odeon DE, Odeon mono PM is the winner.
> View attachment 5163295
> 
> Plan to use it with my bandouliere strap. The most comfortable strap ever..!
> View attachment 5163304


Great decision making! And just in time for the PI too! Such a practical useful bag!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Bumbles said:


> Congrats on another unique bag! Love your new avatar by the way!


Thank you so much my dear!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Great decision making! And just in time for the PI too! Such a practical useful bag!


Thank you Bumbles. Thinking to get one more before PI hahaha.. Always have something on my list, but let’s see. I am sure will be a looong queue today. I saw the queue yesterday and saw lots of people carrying LV paper bag at city. Everyone FOMO


----------



## MooMooVT

hellothisista said:


> My very first piece from LV


Congrats on this beauty! It's a slippery slope from here


----------



## MooMooVT

Just received this beauty today! I'm such a sucker for anything yellow, orange, or pink. I'm surprised this isn't more popular (sold out). But maybe yellow isn't for everyone. The leather is soft and luscious. BONUS - Made is France!

Not sure what I'm going to use her for. I already have a pouchette cle that I use for hair bobbles and lippies and a vintage Gucci card holder for business cards. I do love that she has a side clip.

I don't want to abuse this gem with over use but I do want to enjoy it. Any recommendations??


----------



## Kodi325

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 5163701
> 
> View attachment 5163702
> 
> Just received this beauty today! I'm such a sucker for anything yellow, orange, or pink. I'm surprised this isn't more popular (sold out). But maybe yellow isn't for everyone. The leather is soft and luscious. BONUS - Made is France!
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to use her for. I already have a pouchette cle that I use for hair bobbles and lippies and a vintage Gucci card holder for business cards. I do love that she has a side clip.
> 
> I don't want to abuse this gem with over use but I do want to enjoy it. Any recommendations??



reminds me of the tobago carryall from sometime back. i dig the yellow. congrats!!

Kodi-


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Bumbles. Thinking to get one more before PI hahaha.. Always have something on my list, but let’s see. I am sure will be a looong queue today. I saw the queue yesterday and saw lots of people carrying LV paper bag at city. Everyone FOMO


Ohh nice! What is it? So exciting. If I wasn’t in lockdown I would be at the LV store this weekend too! Can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## jane

Hey guys, so I just started a tiny little YouTube channel so I could make an unboxing video of the multicolore pochette I shared upthread yesterday. I am kind of nervous to share because I have a LOT to learn in terms of lighting and editing but I thought it would be fun to give it a go. Check it out if you want  I also uploaded a little Gucci unboxing. I am very new at this, as you will see, but I think it came out ok, lol.


----------



## fyn72

GAN said:


> Was surprised that I received my Pink Heart bag when I reached home. Did not expect the delivery to be so fast. Sharing the pics here as some might be keen in knowing the details. It does not come with any bag charm like the mono version. The color is very pale pearl pink sheen. I think maybe it is lambskin, I noticed there is a lot of wrinkles at some part of the part and esp more on the zipper opening.
> 
> After trying it, I think it is just me not getting used seeing the heart bag on me. Feel it is too girlie and too sweet on me, the shape seem to be big against my hip. I will have to return this back as does not really suit me well.
> 
> @23adeline,  thank you for sharing your view and advice too. I check out if red heart on chain is avail or not. Pending for my SA reply.
> 
> View attachment 5163072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163076


Shame it didn’t work for you.. I can’t see how you cold avoid getting wrinkles there as it’s a sharp curve. Being leather would make it noticeable


----------



## fyn72

balen.girl said:


> Finally pull the trigger on Odeon PM. Eyeing this bag for long. I was torn between two sizes. Then I was tempted to get Boulogne. And then decided to wait for DE version, but when I tried Boulogne, Odeon MM, Odeon mono and Odeon DE, Odeon mono PM is the winner.
> View attachment 5163295
> 
> Plan to use it with my bandouliere strap. The most comfortable strap ever..!
> View attachment 5163304


Congratulations I saw tried the Bologne on yesterday and didn’t really like it, I would have chosen the Odeon pm too


----------



## fyn72

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 5163701
> 
> View attachment 5163702
> 
> Just received this beauty today! I'm such a sucker for anything yellow, orange, or pink. I'm surprised this isn't more popular (sold out). But maybe yellow isn't for everyone. The leather is soft and luscious. BONUS - Made is France!
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to use her for. I already have a pouchette cle that I use for hair bobbles and lippies and a vintage Gucci card holder for business cards. I do love that she has a side clip.
> 
> I don't want to abuse this gem with over use but I do want to enjoy it. Any recommendations??


Congrats! I love yellow too as well as pink


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> Great decision making! And just in time for the PI too! Such a practical useful bag!


So there's going to be a PI? When? I can't keep up apparently!


----------



## SDBagLover

asatoasz said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Camel Coussin PM has arrived!!  A beautiful neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161057


I'm in love!  So pretty...


----------



## Designer Patroit

Raaz said:


> Beautiful. Both lovely pieces.


Ohhhh I’m so jelly!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aliluvlv said:


> So there's going to be a PI? When? I can't keep up apparently!


I found info on another thread,  hope it's wrong but I guess I should call or visit my LV asap to see if I can replace the boulogne I had to return for being so scratched up.


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> So there's going to be a PI? When? I can't keep up apparently!


Yes it’s tomorrow by 11-25% on canvas


----------



## bfly

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 5163701
> 
> View attachment 5163702
> 
> Just received this beauty today! I'm such a sucker for anything yellow, orange, or pink. I'm surprised this isn't more popular (sold out). But maybe yellow isn't for everyone. The leather is soft and luscious. BONUS - Made is France!
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to use her for. I already have a pouchette cle that I use for hair bobbles and lippies and a vintage Gucci card holder for business cards. I do love that she has a side clip.
> 
> I don't want to abuse this gem with over use but I do want to enjoy it. Any recommendations??



Attach it to your bag as a charm


----------



## bfly

Bumbles said:


> Yes it’s tomorrow by 11-25% on canvas



I think LV is competing with Chanel to keep increasing their prices, unbelievable. I read somewhere too that the price for upcoming Christmas collections are higher than last year. Just WOW


----------



## Jordyaddict

Beauty this beauty home yesterday .
Went in to get the empreinte black felicie for an evening bag abs walked out with this instead .

So excited to start using it.


----------



## Bumbles

Jordyaddict said:


> Beauty this beauty home yesterday .
> Went in to get the empreinte black felicie for an evening bag abs walked out with this instead .
> 
> So excited to start using it.
> View attachment 5164039


This is such a stunning bag!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Ohh nice! What is it? So exciting. If I wasn’t in lockdown I would be at the LV store this weekend too! Can’t wait to see your reveal!


My list now is DE bag. Too much mono and I have to get DE bag.
I placed order for graceful DE to secure today’s price, who knows what will happen tomorrow. Now just wait until they send it to me, which I don’t know when, but it’s fine. I will wait.
Then another one is speedy b 25 DE which I bought from store today, but I can’t do reveal yet. The bag has imperfections here and there, I will return it tomorrow. And yes, this is a repurchase speedy b. I “accidentally” sold mine.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> Yes it’s tomorrow by 11-25% on canvas


Thank you for the information!  This makes me super sad and frustrated. Congrats to everyone who got something before the hike.


----------



## SDBagLover

Jordyaddict said:


> Beauty this beauty home yesterday .
> Went in to get the empreinte black felicie for an evening bag abs walked out with this instead .
> 
> So excited to start using it.
> View attachment 5164039


Love this bag.  It's beautiful!


----------



## brnicutie

picked up the OTG mm and PSM from my SA last night before the PI


----------



## Aliluvlv

What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


----------



## _vee

Jordyaddict said:


> Beauty this beauty home yesterday .
> Went in to get the empreinte black felicie for an evening bag abs walked out with this instead .
> 
> So excited to start using it.
> View attachment 5164039


So pretty!!


----------



## _vee

brnicutie said:


> picked up the OTG mm and PSM from my SA last night before the PI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164497


Wow! These are so beautiful and perfect! Congrats


----------



## _vee

Picked up a DE Key Pouch today


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> Wow! These are so beautiful and perfect! Congrats


thank you


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5164547
> 
> View attachment 5164531
> 
> View attachment 5164532
> 
> What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


Congrats! I'm so happy for you. The bags look great. I have baby Yoda too and love him. I don't think that's his name but that's what I call him lol.


----------



## brnicutie

_vee said:


> Picked up a DE Key Pouch today
> 
> View attachment 5164550


I love this key pouch. I should have picked up one too. Yours look fabulous.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> picked up the OTG mm and PSM from my SA last night before the PI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164497


Great choices! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5164547
> 
> View attachment 5164531
> 
> View attachment 5164532
> 
> What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


Glad you were able to score some goodies prior to the PI. Love the reverse


----------



## _vee

brnicutie said:


> I love this key pouch. I should have picked up one too. Yours look fabulous.


Thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Glad you were able to score some goodies prior to the PI. Love the reverse


Thanks Bumbles!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! I'm so happy for you. The bags look great. I have baby Yoda too and love him. I don't think that's his name but that's what I call him lol.


Thank you! I prefer baby yoda over Grogu too  and I'm happy to be your bag twin again! Super congratulations to you too! Love your new purchases! Your psm looks perfect!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> Glad you were able to score some goodies prior to the PI. Love the reverse


Thank you Bumbles for the heads up! Without it I would be crying into my coffee for waiting too long.


----------



## Iamminda

So glad to hear you had a fun day at LV .  How wonderful you got a perfect Boulogne this time — such a beautiful black/mono bag.  Very lucky you got a DA cles too.  And even better you got your goodies before the PI and you found a good SA.  BTW, my Baby Yoda says “Hi” to your Baby Yoda.  Have a lovely weekend A .




Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5164547
> 
> View attachment 5164531
> 
> View attachment 5164532
> 
> What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So glad to hear you had a fun day at LV .  How wonderful you got a perfect Boulogne this time — such a beautiful black/mono bag.  Very lucky you got a DA cles too.  And even better you got your goodies before the PI and you found a good SA.  BTW, my Baby Yoda says “Hi” to your Baby Yoda.  Have a lovely weekend A .


Thank you M! I was very excited to find both today, before the PI and they were the last ones in stock too. I asked about the DA cles just before leaving and he pulled the last one out of the drawer. FOMO is real.  BTW I LOVE your new pic!  Hope you're having a great weekend my friend and baby yoda twin!


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5164547
> 
> View attachment 5164531
> 
> View attachment 5164532
> 
> What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


Oooh hellow baby Yoda. So cute !
Congratulations on your purchase. Enjoy..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> My list now is DE bag. Too much mono and I have to get DE bag.
> I placed order for graceful DE to secure today’s price, who knows what will happen tomorrow. Now just wait until they send it to me, which I don’t know when, but it’s fine. I will wait.
> Then another one is speedy b 25 DE which I bought from store today, but I can’t do reveal yet. The bag has imperfections here and there, I will return it tomorrow. And yes, this is a repurchase speedy b. I “accidentally” sold mine.


How were you able to buy the graceful? I’ve been stalking the site to no avail.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5164547
> 
> View attachment 5164531
> 
> View attachment 5164532
> 
> What a fun day! Haven't been in store since 2019. Was able to replace my noir boulogne and score this little cutie (which was a total FOMO purchase) before the PI. Now I have a new SA who promised to keep me posted about the Xmas animation items I want. Happy weekend!


I love your new purchases!  I just bought the Odeon last month and the combination of monogram and black leather is so beautiful.  Enjoy your Boulogne!

And Baby Yoda is adorable..he’s really cute.  Is he all plush, including his head?


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Oooh hellow baby Yoda. So cute !
> Congratulations on your purchase. Enjoy..


Thank you balen.girl!


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> How were you able to buy the graceful? I’ve been stalking the site to no avail.


My graceful is on order. Yes it’s not available at store and web. Paid for it to secure the price. And now I have to wait which I have no idea for how long.


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love your new purchases!  I just bought the Odeon last month and the combination of monogram and black leather is so beautiful.  Enjoy your Boulogne!
> 
> And Baby Yoda is adorable..he’s really cute.  Is he all plush, including his head?


Thank you musiclover!  I do love mono with noir and the added the chain and adjustable strap was the clincher for me! Congratulations on your Odeon! Hope you're loving it! 
Baby Yoda actually is mostly plastic, it has batteries and moves when you touch his head to activate him.  It's pretty adorable and scarily life like. Especially when he uses the force.


----------



## Jumper

muycaliente said:


> The quirky yet edgy Petite Malle Souple, the one handle is a bonus
> 
> View attachment 5163039
> View attachment 5163040


Would you be able to post some mod shots and share why you choose this over the empreinte version since the difference isn’t that significant? I’m deciding between this monogram or black empreinte.

I want something low maintenance, muted appearance. However I had a very bad experience with empreinte leather before so I’m worried about it happening again. When I say it’s bad, it’s really bad, I had an empreinte speedy B when it first came out. The strap glazing gave way by chipping. It looked really ugly. I kept in the cupboard for a year or so, then when I took it out one day, the glazing had melted and stained/stocked itself to the cupboard! It’s really a horrible experience. Although when I brought it back to LV, I could get an exchange or store credits, it really shook me how a bag could literally melt and destroy itself (and my cupboard). My other LV canvas bag didn’t have such issues so I feel more confidence in canvas. However, I’m mostly a DE canvas person for its muted appearance and I’m not sure I can carry the mono well.

So I think I would like to hear some insights about empreinte and mono canvas if anyone would so kindly share them.


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you musiclover!  I do love mono with noir and the added the chain and adjustable strap was the clincher for me! Congratulations on your Odeon! Hope you're loving it!
> Baby Yoda actually is mostly plastic, it has batteries and moves when you touch his head to activate him.  It's pretty adorable and scarily life like. Especially when he uses the force.


I love all the little extras you got with your Boulogne!  I love my big shoulder strap on the Odeon and the black luggage tag. It’s nice to have some little things you can move to other bags. 

Thank you for telling me about Baby Yoda. I’ve been admiring for a while now but wondered how squishy he was.  Yoda sure looks cute in your photo!


----------



## simplynoy

A small purchase but finally got my hands on the green pocket organizer.


----------



## Talyssia

Birthday month is meant for spoiling yourself right!  I’ve had this classic on my wish list for the longest time but LE collections came & went, other bags I felt were a must have for me so this always got pushed back. But I finally bit the bullet!


Rounding off with the KP in DA! Technically purchased this in July as an early birthday treat - I couldn’t resist when it popped up online.
My first azur piece & I love it - so bright & fresh


----------



## DrTr

Talyssia said:


> Birthday month is meant for spoiling yourself right!  I’ve had this classic on my wish list for the longest time but LE collections came & went, other bags I felt were a must have for me so this always got pushed back. But I finally bit the bullet!
> View attachment 5165106
> 
> Rounding off with the KP in DA! Technically purchased this in July as an early birthday treat - I couldn’t resist when it popped up online.
> My first azur piece & I love it - so bright & fresh
> View attachment 5165105
> View attachment 5165107


Gorgeous classics!  Enjoy


----------



## EveyB

muycaliente said:


> The quirky yet edgy Petite Malle Souple, the one handle is a bonus
> 
> View attachment 5163039
> View attachment 5163040


Love this bag, congrats on getting this!   
Do you find it comfortable crossbody or does it stick out too much?


----------



## Marmotte

Adding the Speedy 25 B before price increase


----------



## Njeph

Troca pm in pink. This is a fun bag! It holds a phone, Victorine or ZCP, keys, sanitizer, and my sunglasses. It has a chain strap as well as an adjustable leather strap.


----------



## 19flowers

Njeph said:


> Troca pm in pink. This is a fun bag! It holds a phone, Victorine or ZCP, keys, sanitizer, and my sunglasses. It has a chain strap as well as an adjustable leather strap.


  love this - congrats!


----------



## cajhingle

Used my FP credit for my alma bb towards this beauty…very Good trade, it’s brand new too


----------



## grietje

MooMooVT said:


> Congrats on this beauty! It's a slippery slope from here



Slippery indeed!  See below.



balen.girl said:


> balen.girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My graceful is on order. Yes it’s not available at store and web. Paid for it to secure the price. And now I have to wait which I have no idea for how long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m enjoying the DA Graceful so much that I decided to get the DE as well. I used LV’s concierge to place an order for the same (Graceful DE PM).  I ordered on Wednesday and got a shipping notice early this morning Sunday!
Click to expand...


----------



## love2learn

Njeph said:


> Troca pm in pink. This is a fun bag! It holds a phone, Victorine or ZCP, keys, sanitizer, and my sunglasses. It has a chain strap as well as an adjustable leather strap.
> [/QUOTE
> Not usually a pink fan, but this color is very bright and fun!!  Congrats!!  Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## n4n6906

Jumper said:


> Would you be able to post some mod shots and share why you choose this over the empreinte version since the difference isn’t that significant? I’m deciding between this monogram or black empreinte.
> 
> I want something low maintenance, muted appearance. However I had a very bad experience with empreinte leather before so I’m worried about it happening again. When I say it’s bad, it’s really bad, I had an empreinte speedy B when it first came out. The strap glazing gave way by chipping. It looked really ugly. I kept in the cupboard for a year or so, then when I took it out one day, the glazing had melted and stained/stocked itself to the cupboard! It’s really a horrible experience. Although when I brought it back to LV, I could get an exchange or store credits, it really shook me how a bag could literally melt and destroy itself (and my cupboard). My other LV canvas bag didn’t have such issues so I feel more confidence in canvas. However, I’m mostly a DE canvas person for its muted appearance and I’m not sure I can carry the mono well.
> 
> So I think I would like to hear some insights about empreinte and mono canvas if anyone would so kindly share them.


I had the same fear due to my empriente wallet, the glaze melting all over the inside of my azur totally. LV gave me a store credit for the wallet and also relined my totally for free. But since then, I was very apprehensive about getting another empriente item. I only just tested the water with my purchase of the empriente PM and I honestly have no regrets. The leather appears to be more firm than my wallet was. And I really hope LV would have worked on improving the chemical make up of the glazing to avoid such low melting point.


----------



## n4n6906

FOMO got me, with the potential PI, I felt like I “needed” the zippy. Never enough SLGs, right? I also ended up with the bicolor dzp mainly due to the leather strap. I really wanted to like the noir empriente version, just can’t get past the chain. The bandeau is very versatile, so I figured it can go with any of my items. Happy shopping and I love seeing all of your goodies!!! ❤️


----------



## muycaliente

Jumper said:


> Would you be able to post some mod shots and share why you choose this over the empreinte version since the difference isn’t that significant? I’m deciding between this monogram or black empreinte.
> 
> I want something low maintenance, muted appearance. However I had a very bad experience with empreinte leather before so I’m worried about it happening again. When I say it’s bad, it’s really bad, I had an empreinte speedy B when it first came out. The strap glazing gave way by chipping. It looked really ugly. I kept in the cupboard for a year or so, then when I took it out one day, the glazing had melted and stained/stocked itself to the cupboard! It’s really a horrible experience. Although when I brought it back to LV, I could get an exchange or store credits, it really shook me how a bag could literally melt and destroy itself (and my cupboard). My other LV canvas bag didn’t have such issues so I feel more confidence in canvas. However, I’m mostly a DE canvas person for its muted appearance and I’m not sure I can carry the mono well.
> 
> So I think I would like to hear some insights about empreinte and mono canvas if anyone would so kindly share them.



Hello. I decided on the mono instead of empreinte 'cause I felt mono looks more classic. I have a large collection of LVs so mono or empreinte doesn't matter to me as long as it's a particular vibe I'm going for, in this case a classic one. Quite a few mod shots on youtube made my decision making much easier.
Sounds like a right nightmare experience you had with empreinte, I have mine stored in wardrobes so far no issues at all. And I think we can agree that canvas bags are indeed lower maintenance than empreinte.


----------



## muycaliente

EveyB said:


> Love this bag, congrats on getting this!
> Do you find it comfortable crossbody or does it stick out too much?



Hello. It's only 3 inches deep so doesn't stick out too much for me, and it's comfy though I haven't worn it yet lol. I wear a lot of crossbody nowadays and this is perfect for my purposes.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!

For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection 







For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.

Thank you for letting me gush!


----------



## mocha.lover

Just purchased a Micro Wallet and Damier Ebene Neverfull. I still feel a bit awkward thinking about bringing my luxury goods out to houses, but I think it's time to enjoy the pieces, and not let it just sit at home.


----------



## Njeph

The strap is adjustable. I feel the same about pink and this is almost neon. I think it needs a different name than just plain pink.


----------



## EveyB

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!
> 
> For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165422
> 
> View attachment 5165423
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.
> 
> Thank you for letting me gush!


Many congrats on getting this beauty!


----------



## EveyB

Njeph said:


> Troca pm in pink. This is a fun bag! It holds a phone, Victorine or ZCP, keys, sanitizer, and my sunglasses. It has a chain strap as well as an adjustable leather strap.


Gorgeous! Love this shade of pink!


----------



## EverSoElusive

After purchasing my Empreinte Business Card Holder on LVdotcom, I knew I wasn't going to be making another direct purchase because I'm pretty sure that I had hit my limit and didn't want to get banned along with the fact that my CA had left the brand. With the rumoured price increase on canvas items, I just had to find a way to get the Mono Kirigami Large Pouch elsewhere before the price goes up drastically, both at LV and the resellers market. I ended up buying this from a lovely lady in a FB group. 

Can't wait till I receive my custom insert to put this little cutie to good use


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on getting this beauty!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!
> 
> For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165422
> 
> View attachment 5165423
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.
> 
> Thank you for letting me gush!


This is beautiful!  Love how versatile it seems too! Congratulations!


----------



## Audrey*

I saw this scarf on the TPF and thought it was beautiful. Took a risk and placed an order without seeing it (there is no LV store in my city). When it arrived I was relieved! It has a softer feel compared to my denim and shine shawls and it is now my favourite!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Aliluvlv said:


> This is beautiful!  Love how versatile it seems too! Congratulations!


Thank you so much!  That versatility makes it feel like a Holy Grail bag


----------



## balen.girl

Another panic buy.. Not because of PI, but because when they said LV is reducing canvas, the FOMO is real for me. I sold my PM because mine have some weird shape issues which I am not happy with it, and I sold my MP DE because I have 4 MP. But I regret ! Now I am repurchasing canvas.


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Another panic buy.. Not because of PI, but because when they said LV is reducing canvas, the FOMO is real for me. I sold my PM because mine have some weird shape issues which I am not happy with it, and I sold my MP DE because I have 4 MP. But I regret ! Now I am repurchasing canvas.
> View attachment 5165823


Beautiful picks!   Congratulations!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Another panic buy.. Not because of PI, but because when they said LV is reducing canvas, the FOMO is real for me. I sold my PM because mine have some weird shape issues which I am not happy with it, and I sold my MP DE because I have 4 MP. But I regret ! Now I am repurchasing canvas.
> View attachment 5165823


Congrats girl! Great classic pieces


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful picks!   Congratulations!


Thank you Aliluvlv.


----------



## 23adeline

My red Fall In Love Heart on chain is here. 






Size comparison with Wave MPA


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> My red Fall In Love Heart on chain is here.
> View attachment 5166047
> View attachment 5166051
> View attachment 5166048
> View attachment 5166049
> View attachment 5166050
> 
> Size comparison with Wave MPA


Congrats! A beautiful and unique piece . What are your thoughts. It's pretty small right?


----------



## fyn72

n4n6906 said:


> I had the same fear due to my empriente wallet, the glaze melting all over the inside of my azur totally. LV gave me a store credit for the wallet and also relined my totally for free. But since then, I was very apprehensive about getting another empriente item. I only just tested the water with my purchase of the empriente PM and I honestly have no regrets. The leather appears to be more firm than my wallet was. And I really hope LV would have worked on improving the chemical make up of the glazing to avoid such low melting point.


There was a bad batch of glazing on Empreinte pieces around 2014-2016, a new formula since then so you shouldn't have any issues with Empreinte after 2016


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Congrats! A beautiful and unique piece . What are your thoughts. It's pretty small right?


Yes, small but as expected . I am not a fan of the big heart bag, that’s why I only want this cutie . I couldn’t put in any card holder , can only put in loose credit cards . But I need to bring some cash and don’t want to dirty the inner part of this heart on chain , therefore I bought this to keep my cash , hopefully it could fit in the ❤️


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Yes, small but as expected . I am not a fan of the big heart bag, that’s why I only want this cutie . I couldn’t put in any card holder , can only put in loose credit cards . But I need to bring some cash and don’t want to dirty the inner part of this heart on chain , therefore I bought this to keep my cash , hopefully it could fit in the ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166120
> View attachment 5166121


Ok. I saw a YT review where she could fit a few loose cards, lipstick/lip gloss, small pack of tissues and small hand sanitiser or hand cream. It's a very cute piece and good idea to protect the light interior. Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My red Fall In Love Heart on chain is here.
> View attachment 5166047
> View attachment 5166051
> View attachment 5166048
> View attachment 5166049
> View attachment 5166050
> 
> Size comparison with Wave MPA


Wow! This is so pretty and cute. Are you happy with it, and as excited to use it? What are the size measurements if you don’t mind me asking. I think it will be a great grab and go bag for quick outings, so unique and special! Enjoy! Congrats!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats girl! Great classic pieces


Thank you dear Bumbles..


----------



## Saz93

Here’s my August purchase and the first LV that I’ve bought brand new!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Saz93 said:


> Here’s my August purchase and the first LV that I’ve bought brand new!


Wonderful choice,  congratulations! Love this classic gorgeous bag! And beautiful fur baby in the background too.


----------



## baghabitz34

Talyssia said:


> Birthday month is meant for spoiling yourself right!  I’ve had this classic on my wish list for the longest time but LE collections came & went, other bags I felt were a must have for me so this always got pushed back. But I finally bit the bullet!
> View attachment 5165106
> 
> Rounding off with the KP in DA! Technically purchased this in July as an early birthday treat - I couldn’t resist when it popped up online.
> My first azur piece & I love it - so bright & fresh
> View attachment 5165105
> View attachment 5165107


Happy Birthday! Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## Saz93

Aliluvlv said:


> Wonderful choice,  congratulations! Love this classic gorgeous bag! And beautiful fur baby in the background too.


Thank you!
haha she doesn’t look very impressed there does she


----------



## MCBadian07

Ah, LV rumors making us panic buy....here to contribute to that panic  
Welcome home to my new Speedy 35 B in DE. I had the Speedy 30B DE on my wishlist for a while...but decided the 35 is much better for me. Will purchase a Speedy 30 B in Azur to complete the Speedy collection.
Purchased through my Saks SA and she was able to ship it express to my house since I'm leaving on Friday for a little vacay 
Made in USA! No significant flaws except a little stress on the leather strap but I'm not too picky so she's coming with me!
Enjoy the panic friends...LV sure is.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> My graceful is on order. Yes it’s not available at store and web. Paid for it to secure the price. And now I have to wait which I have no idea for how long.


How did you place order?


----------



## MaggieAnn

My Neo Natté shawl arrived today and I love it!!  
it’s so so soft but thicker and warmer than the regular monogram shawls because of the higher percentage of wool in it. It falls wonderfully around the neck and I especially like the bigger monogram at this one. So the „LV“ is not that prominent. I can really recommend this scarf!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!
> 
> For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165422
> 
> View attachment 5165423
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.
> 
> Thank you for letting me gush!


I LOVE it so much. I d like the same in fuchsia!!! I have so many black bags ❤️


----------



## SDBagLover

Njeph said:


> Troca pm in pink. This is a fun bag! It holds a phone, Victorine or ZCP, keys, sanitizer, and my sunglasses. It has a chain strap as well as an adjustable leather strap.


I love this new style!  Pretty!


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> How did you place order?


I call LV CS and place order. Then they send payment link and I paid. Now is the waiting part..


----------



## peppermint_tea

Just picked up this Wild at Heart Onthego GM in Arizona! It's made in Italy.


----------



## Reamie

I just pulled the trigger on a lovely smooth  calfskin leather wallet, apparently it’s the Steamer wallet. I’ve never seen it before. I’ve really gone off zipped wallets, but I’m unsure about whether this one will be too finnicky? Any opinions?


----------



## _vee

Received my La Grande Bellezza sunglasses and 6 Key Holder in Monogram today. I didn’t receive a case with the sunglasses which was disappointing. I’m gonna go in store this week and hopefully they’ll give me one.

Edit: I called CS and was told that they are no longer producing the hard sunglasses cases due to environmental reasons.


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> Received my La Grande Bellezza sunglasses and 6 Key Holder in Monogram today. I didn’t receive a case with the sunglasses which was disappointing. I’m gonna go in store this week and hopefully they’ll give me one.
> 
> Edit: I called CS and was told that they are no longer producing the hard sunglasses cases due to environmental reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5166758
> View attachment 5166759


Oh no! That's not good to hear. Probably why they sell the sunglasses case separately...for environmental reasons and profit.


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> Oh no! That's not good to hear. Probably why they sell the sunglasses case separately...for environmental reasons and profit.


I just searched YouTube and saw a sunglasses unboxing video posted one day ago where the person received one. Lol I’m gonna go in store and ask for one. Yeah I think it’s odd they sell them separately, if they are stopping production of complimentary cases due to “environmental reasons”.


----------



## beautycase

peppermint_tea said:


> Just picked up this Wild at Heart Onthego GM in Arizona! It's made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166619


Wow! Congrats.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

_vee said:


> I just searched YouTube and saw a sunglasses unboxing video posted one day ago where the person received one. Lol I’m gonna go in store and ask for one. Yeah I think it’s odd they sell them separately, if they are stopping production of complimentary cases due to “environmental reasons”.


I received my monogram square sunglasses maybe a month ago and it came in the soft beige pouch inside a hard dark blue flip top case.  I don’t know if this is a new development but if it is true then LV has seriously slipped in the “luxury” category. Every brand comes with a hard case ( PRADA, Gucci, Tom Ford, Oliver’s, DITA etc).  Even cheap kids glasses come with one. In the vein of being environmentally friendly, let’s have Cartier do away with the red boxes altogether and throw your jewelry in a paper envelope and send it snail mail - again to save the carbon footprint of the fuel it costs for delivery.


----------



## _vee

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I received my monogram square sunglasses maybe a month ago and it came in the soft beige pouch inside a hard dark blue flip top case.  I don’t know if this is a new development but if it is true then LV has seriously slipped in the “luxury” category. Every brand comes with a hard case ( PRADA, Gucci, Tom Ford, Oliver’s, DITA etc).  Even cheap kids glasses come with one. In the vein of environmentally friendly, let’s have Cartier do away with the red boxes altogether and throw your jewelry in a paper envelope and send it snail mail - again to save the carbon footprint of the fuel it costs for delivery.


I completely agree! It’s so disappointing and I kinda wanna return them if they don’t give me one.


----------



## TangerineKandy

n4n6906 said:


> I had the same fear due to my empriente wallet, the glaze melting all over the inside of my azur totally. LV gave me a store credit for the wallet and also relined my totally for free. But since then, I was very apprehensive about getting another empriente item. I only just tested the water with my purchase of the empriente PM and I honestly have no regrets. The leather appears to be more firm than my wallet was. And I really hope LV would have worked on improving the chemical make up of the glazing to avoid such low melting point.


If it makes you feel better I've had my empreinte PM since 2018 and have had no issues with the glazing.


----------



## TangerineKandy

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!
> 
> For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165422
> 
> View attachment 5165423
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.
> 
> Thank you for letting me gush!


Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

_vee said:


> Received my La Grande Bellezza sunglasses and 6 Key Holder in Monogram today. I didn’t receive a case with the sunglasses which was disappointing. I’m gonna go in store this week and hopefully they’ll give me one.
> 
> Edit: I called CS and was told that they are no longer producing the hard sunglasses cases due to environmental reasons.


Ugh!!! Persist!


----------



## _vee

Love_N_Lune said:


> Ugh!!! Persist!


I def will! I messaged 2 CA’s, just waiting for their reply


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

_vee said:


> I completely agree! It’s so disappointing and I kinda wanna return them if they don’t give me one.


Absolutely! Their product didn’t meet expected standards. Be strong and don’t be sweet talked into buying their new hard case with the zipper either. To be fair, I haven’t seen it in person, but those exposed zippers make me nervous as I can see potential scratches happening with repeated usage. The woody is lined in microfiber but the narrow width would ruin the natural curve of most sunglasses. Just my two cents. Good luck and keep us posted. I really would like to know for future consideration of their eyewear products.


----------



## MCBadian07

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I received my monogram square sunglasses maybe a month ago and it came in the soft beige pouch inside a hard dark blue flip top case.  I don’t know if this is a new development but if it is true then LV has seriously slipped in the “luxury” category. Every brand comes with a hard case ( PRADA, Gucci, Tom Ford, Oliver’s, DITA etc).  Even cheap kids glasses come with one. In the vein of environmentally friendly, let’s have Cartier do away with the red boxes altogether and throw your jewelry in a paper envelope and send it snail mail - again to save the carbon footprint of the fuel it costs for delivery.


I bought some Tiffany glasses that I ended up returning, but it was in a soft leather case, not a hard case like they used to. Sigh.
Chanel still gives out the hard cases and a soft cloth pouch.


----------



## _vee

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Absolutely! Their product didn’t meet expected standards. Be strong and don’t be sweet talked into buying their new hard case with the zipper either. To be fair, I haven’t seen it in person, but those exposed zippers make me nervous as I can see potential scratches happening with repeated usage. The woody is lined in microfiber but the narrow width would ruin the natural curve of most sunglasses. Just my two cents. Good luck and keep us posted. I really would like to know for future consideration of their eyewear products.


Exactly. It’s the bare minimum for eyewear lol. Thank you!! I plan on stopping by the boutique tomorrow after work and will post an update


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Wow! This is so pretty and cute. Are you happy with it, and as excited to use it? What are the size measurements if you don’t mind me asking. I think it will be a great grab and go bag for quick outings, so unique and special! Enjoy! Congrats!


Thanks @Bumbles 
Yes, it’s a great grab and go bag .
I would not have a chance to bring it out until maybe end of this month .
The measurements are like below:
From the curve to the bottom tip is 11cm
	

		
			
		

		
	



Max width left to right is 14cm
	

		
			
		

		
	



and 12cm here


----------



## for3v3rz

Here’s what I got on the weekend. A little worry about the paint being rub off from wear.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Thanks @Bumbles
> Yes, it’s a great grab and go bag .
> I would not have a chance to bring it out until maybe end of this month .
> The measurements are like below:
> From the curve to the bottom tip is 11cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166845
> 
> Max width left to right is 14cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166846
> 
> and 12cm here
> View attachment 5166847


This red colour is gorgeous and very pretty   Thanks for sharing the measurements, it is definitely small and mighty and a show stopper! I bet you’re looking forward to using it soon. You will be the only 1 or 2 in your country with one! Enjoy! I’m soooo tempted to put my name down for it but trying to be good for other items!   Will admire your pretty bag for now!


----------



## Jumper

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Very excited about my latest purchase!  This bag had been on my wishlist for a while but other purchases took priority.  When I was finally ready to pull the trigger, I saw the empreinte versions were gone from the website so I ran into the store to place an order with a CA -- she said this was the last one available!
> 
> For me, this bag has IT ALL -- can be worn crossbody, on the shoulder, or by the handles; is both casual enough for daytime and dressy enough for evening (especially when the strap is removed); holds enough for all-day adventures; has a secure zipper closure; and is care-free and all-weather.  All of this makes it an ideal travel bag in my eyes.  Plus, it has feet, microfiber lining, generously sized zipper pulls, and a luggage tag.  And she was MIF.  Just perfection
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165422
> 
> View attachment 5165423
> 
> 
> For reference, this is the V Tote BB in Empreinte Noir.  The V Tote is still available in canvas in both BB and MM sizes on the website.  For those who are curious, this is almost the exact same size as the Pochette Metis, only a bit thicker/deeper at the base.
> 
> Thank you for letting me gush!




This bag looks lovely!! Thank you for sharing. It seems like an ideal size for me to consider too! All your points of handles, strap and zippers are all in my consideration as well. I will go do some research on it. I see the website only offers them in black or red monogram in BB now. I would have prefer DE if it ever did came in that.


----------



## vinbenphon1

karylicious said:


> View attachment 5161583


I love it.... congrats.



keishapie1973 said:


> Arrived today and I’ve already switched into it. It really seems like the perfect crossbody. Odeon PM in DE…
> View attachment 5161650


so beautiful. congrats...



Lisa:heart: said:


> Happy with my August babies… I actually think they look great together even though one is from the summer capsule and the other fall.
> View attachment 5161808


Prrrfection, congrats.



balen.girl said:


> I made an online purchase, key cles in damier graphite for my husband, but when I received it, he doesn’t want to use it. He prefer using Orbitkey. That’s ok, I am happy, it means I can have it.
> View attachment 5162280
> 
> View attachment 5162281
> 
> View attachment 5162282


congrats balen.  



fyn72 said:


> Was never considered before but I thought to try on the Graceful PM and ended up buying it! I thought maybe they may go up with the price rise. So smooshy and beautiful Pivoine lining
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163026
> View attachment 5163028


Congrats fyn, that colour is gorgeous


----------



## vinbenphon1

happy birthday to me... 



My Cannes Vase Architettura.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> This red colour is gorgeous and very pretty   Thanks for sharing the measurements, it is definitely small and mighty and a show stopper! I bet you’re looking forward to using it soon. You will be the only 1 or 2 in your country with one! Enjoy! I’m soooo tempted to put my name down for it but trying to be good for other items!   Will admire your pretty bag for now!


My CS told I’m the only one in my country that got this heart on chain at the moment, and they do not have anymore to offer to my country  
I actually wanted the Fall in love speedy 22, but LV only offered the 3 heart bags and OTG here 
Good that you can control your spending on bags , I need to learn harder to do that.


----------



## Bumbles

vinbenphon1 said:


> happy birthday to me...
> View attachment 5167043
> 
> 
> My Cannes Vase Architettura.


Happy bday VP! Hope you had an awesome day!


----------



## travelbliss

vinbenphon1 said:


> happy birthday to me...
> View attachment 5167043
> 
> 
> My Cannes Vase Architettura.


Happiest of LV birthdays !! Gorgeous collector's piece !!  I always say the best birthday gifts besides health are the ones you buy for yourself....


----------



## Aliluvlv

vinbenphon1 said:


> happy birthday to me...
> View attachment 5167043
> 
> 
> My Cannes Vase Architettura.


What a birthday show stopper!   Have a great birthday!


----------



## LittleStar88

Happy Birthday to me! I've been wanting a DA Speedy B 25 forever and just never got around to it. Then the PI rumor that was just a rumor pushed me over the edge. And thank goodness because I could not be happier! And how exciting to break in the yummy vachetta!

One more small item still coming. But this one has me all  for now...


----------



## ddebartolo

was not even looking in LV today but saw this in the window!!! It’s now MINE.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Debated this collection for so long! But, I realized when I missed out on the Jungle collection I didn't want to have any regrets! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

lemondln said:


> Wanted to try this strap for a while, finally pull the trigger.
> 
> I am so glad I did it! The strap is so comfortable and length wise is just great.
> 
> 3 adjustable length, the shortest is good for shoulder carry, the middle length is for crossbody and just right sits at my waist, the longest will be TBD lol
> 
> Bonus: Made in France with date code
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157704
> 
> View attachment 5157705
> 
> View attachment 5157706
> 
> View attachment 5157707



Thanks for sharing.. what is the name of this strap please?


----------



## Aliluvlv

LittleStar88 said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I've been wanting a DA Speedy B 25 forever and just never got around to it. Then the PI rumor that was just a rumor pushed me over the edge. And thank goodness because I could not be happier! And how exciting to break in the yummy vachetta!
> 
> One more small item still coming. But this one has me all  for now...
> 
> View attachment 5167559


Happy birthday! Such a beautiful classic!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> My CS told I’m the only one in my country that got this heart on chain at the moment, and they do not have anymore to offer to my country
> I actually wanted the Fall in love speedy 22, but LV only offered the 3 heart bags and OTG here
> Good that you can control your spending on bags , I need to learn harder to do that.


Congrats dear!! AU only had 2 of the red heart bags offered which I tempted @Bumbles about...heart bag mon AU had 3 which were all allocated but they still had the pink heart bag avail (only had 4) but I wasnt keen...OTG maybe 5?..I have been on a shopping ban since Aug and so far so good..it's tough...but I will probably break away soon...


----------



## Brutus1

My newest LVoe


----------



## _vee

_vee said:


> Exactly. It’s the bare minimum for eyewear lol. Thank you!! I plan on stopping by the boutique tomorrow after work and will post an update


Update: I went in store today and a CA gave me a case! She said that they did stop shipping them with the case, but that it’s not a new policy. So it’s kinda weird some people still receive them while others don’t.


----------



## lemondln

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Thanks for sharing.. what is the name of this strap please?




The name is BANDOULIÈRE

Style no: J02465


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

_vee said:


> Update: I went in store today and a CA gave me a case! She said that they did stop shipping them with the case, but that it’s not a new policy. So it’s kinda weird some people still receive them while others don’t.
> 
> View attachment 5167900
> View attachment 5167901


Thanks for the update. I replied to the clubhouse post bf I saw this one.  So happy it worked out and you ended up keeping them. Beautiful.


----------



## _vee

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thanks for the update. I replied to the clubhouse post bf I saw this one.  So happy it worked out and you ended up keeping them. Beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------



## EveyB

vinbenphon1 said:


> happy birthday to me...
> View attachment 5167043
> 
> 
> My Cannes Vase Architettura.


So gorgeous! Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## EveyB

_vee said:


> Update: I went in store today and a CA gave me a case! She said that they did stop shipping them with the case, but that it’s not a new policy. So it’s kinda weird some people still receive them while others don’t.
> 
> View attachment 5167900
> View attachment 5167901


That’s great news! Enjoy!


----------



## fyn72

vinbenphon1 said:


> happy birthday to me...
> View attachment 5167043
> 
> 
> My Cannes Vase Architettura.


Happy Birthday @vinbenphon1  I saw this in store, it's like a piece of art!


----------



## nhenn

My aug purchase. So in love!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bumbles said:


> Happy bday VP! Hope you had an awesome day!





travelbliss said:


> Happiest of LV birthdays !! Gorgeous collector's piece !!  I always say the best birthday gifts besides health are the ones you buy for yourself....





Aliluvlv said:


> What a birthday show stopper!   Have a great birthday!



Thank you Bumbles, travelbliss and Aliluvlv, definitely the best b'day I've had in years


----------



## beautycase

Congrats everyone on their beautiful LV items!


----------



## TraceySH

I received my MM sized Troca's yesterday & the Pochette Metis a few days before that. Love all of them!!!


----------



## beautycase

TraceySH said:


> I received my MM sized Troca's yesterday & the Pochette Metis a few days before that. Love all of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168265
> View attachment 5168268
> View attachment 5168280
> View attachment 5168281


Wow that’s a lot going on


----------



## TraceySH

beautycase said:


> Wow that’s a lot going on


Always


----------



## marthi0112

Just picked up the TRIANON PM, after ordering it two weeks ago. Such a special handbag! Also bought this capucines in the pm size and this beautiful hat recently.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> I call LV CS and place order. Then they send payment link and I paid. Now is the waiting part..


I was able to place the order with concierge…sitting in the same waiting room 

I can’t believe I waited this long to use these services!


----------



## love2learn

marthi0112 said:


> Just picked up the TRIANON PM, after ordering it two weeks ago. Such a special handbag! Also bought this capucines in the pm size and this beautiful hat recently.
> 
> View attachment 5168357
> View attachment 5168367


Congrats on all of your beautiful pieces!!!  I love the Trianon and I’ve aske the other few that have revealed them what their thoughts were of this beauty.  What’s your opinion on the wood pieces?  Do they seem sturdy and shouldn’t crack or break?  I baby my bags so I’m not asking in that regard, just thinking about how wood can crack.  One of the other reveals i asked if she thought the wood pieces might patina, but she said they looked like they had a coating on them.  Which to me is good.  Is there another bag you can think of that’s comparable in size height and length wise?  Sorry for all of the questions.  My CA said he could order it for me but I don’t want to do that until I know a little more about it.


----------



## EveyB

TraceySH said:


> I received my MM sized Troca's yesterday & the Pochette Metis a few days before that. Love all of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168265
> View attachment 5168268
> View attachment 5168280
> View attachment 5168281


Many congrats! Did you also look at the Troca pochette? Would you mind sharing a mod shot of the beige mm?


----------



## travelbliss

TraceySH said:


> I received my MM sized Troca's yesterday & the Pochette Metis a few days before that. Love all of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168265
> View attachment 5168268
> View attachment 5168280
> View attachment 5168281


Marvellous additions with the classic  "S" lock clasp !!  Congrats !!


----------



## marthi0112

love2learn said:


> Congrats on all of your beautiful pieces!!!  I love the Trianon and I’ve aske the other few that have revealed them what their thoughts were of this beauty.  What’s your opinion on the wood pieces?  Do they seem sturdy and shouldn’t crack or break?  I baby my bags so I’m not asking in that regard, just thinking about how wood can crack.  One of the other reveals i asked if she thought the wood pieces might patina, but she said they looked like they had a coating on them.  Which to me is good.  Is there another bag you can think of that’s comparable in size height and length wise?  Sorry for all of the questions.  My CA said he could order it for me but I don’t want to do that until I know a little more about it.




Thank you! 

Regarding the wood pieces, I know that they are coated.
I asked my SA if the wood would be able to handle rain, since I live in a seasonal country and don’t really «baby» my bags. She told me that the wood pieces are coated, which by being so, I belive will trap out moisture and stop them from changing color or cracking. 

When I saw the bag for the first time it was smaller then expected, but super cute! I can compare the petit malle to this one, since they are just as wide. So, it's a small handbag, but can fit all the necessities.  

My personale thought about the bag, is that the price point is super good!! 
After seeing pictures of the handbag, before any information about it was out. I thought the price was gonna be way higher.

 If you are able to order it, I would 100% do it. The structure, wood pieces and small details (like the mirror that comes inside) makes the handbag worth it. Out of all my LV bags, this one is the most special one. Is just simply beautiful, the pictures dosent justify its beauty.  

Hope this is helpful, could not find much information about the bag myself when I order it. So was super unsure, but definitely would have regretted not getting it.


----------



## NicaG

My August purchases. Finally got my hands on the Pochette Métis.


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> I was able to place the order with concierge…sitting in the same waiting room
> 
> I can’t believe I waited this long to use these services!


Yeay..! Congratulations. Please show us once you have it.


----------



## _vee

EveyB said:


> That’s great news! Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## MCBadian07

I felt like I won the LV lottery...if there was such a thing ! So last week I finally cancelled my "preorder" for a Coussin PM in Mint. It just never arrived and Client Services couldn't tell me when it's coming though they were happy to take my money. So 3 months of waiting and nothing and I was getting a little miffed since it wasn't an MTO.
Anyways, perusing my wishlist late one night and spotted a Speedy 40 B in Monogram as ATB. Of course I checked out ASAP. I picked up today and was pleasantly surprised when I unboxed it at home - MIF!







A Speedy family photo ❤ just missing a Speedy B 30 in Azur!


----------



## boyoverboard

MCBadian07 said:


> I felt like I won the LV lottery...if there was such a thing ! So last week I finally cancelled my "preorder" for a Coussin PM in Mint. It just never arrived and Client Services couldn't tell me when it's coming though they were happy to take my money. So 3 months of waiting and nothing and I was getting a little miffed since it wasn't an MTO.
> Anyways, perusing my wishlist late one night and spotted a Speedy 40 B in Monogram as ATB. Of course I checked out ASAP. I picked up today and was pleasantly surprised when I unboxed it at home - MIF!
> View attachment 5169104
> View attachment 5169105
> View attachment 5169106
> View attachment 5169107
> View attachment 5169108
> 
> 
> A Speedy family photo ❤ just missing a Speedy B 30 in Azur!
> 
> View attachment 5169109



Nice! Congrats. I hear the 40 is becoming increasingly hard to find.


----------



## 23adeline

Second unboxing of August, I actually received this 4 days ago, just too busy to do unboxing


----------



## MCBadian07

boyoverboard said:


> Nice! Congrats. I hear the 40 is becoming increasingly hard to find.


Thank you! Yeah I'm not sure why the 40 is so hard to find.. like maybe it's too big a size for some and too close a size to like a Keepall 45 so LV is not producing as much? Not sure, but will definitely enjoy it! Can't wait to travel again


----------



## JetGirl216

MCBadian07 said:


> Ah, LV rumors making us panic buy....here to contribute to that panic
> Welcome home to my new Speedy 35 B in DE. I had the Speedy 30B DE on my wishlist for a while...but decided the 35 is much better for me. Will purchase a Speedy 30 B in Azur to complete the Speedy collection.
> Purchased through my Saks SA and she was able to ship it express to my house since I'm leaving on Friday for a little vacay
> Made in USA! No significant flaws except a little stress on the leather strap but I'm not too picky so she's coming with me!
> Enjoy the panic friends...LV sure is.
> 
> View attachment 5166273
> View attachment 5166274
> View attachment 5166275


Beautiful! I own a Speedy 35 in DE and love it as a travel/weekender bag.


----------



## MCBadian07

JetGirl216 said:


> Beautiful! I own a Speedy 35 in DE and love it as a travel/weekender bag.


Thank you dear! Yes I think it's a great size for travel. A little too big for everyday but I'm ok with that since I have so many bags I can just rotate through them, but not too many travel bags.
Enjoy yours in good health and to many travels ahead


----------



## Char6

I’m welcoming three new babies to my collection this month.

All MIF, no date codes so I’m guess they come with the chip. 

Love them all  so happy to have them.


----------



## for3v3rz

One of those type that I had it and sold it. Waiting for it now. Can’t believe it popped up on the site last night. Maybe the stores should also be getting some in.


----------



## Loriad

Slim purse arrived today! I think I love this!


----------



## MCBadian07

Loriad said:


> Slim purse arrived today! I think I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169635


Beautiful!! I seriously love the Slim Purse. It's like the only wallet other than the Victorine that I have and that's enough... though I am thinking of getting the Zippy card case from Christmas animation


----------



## Loriad

MCBadian07 said:


> Beautiful!! I seriously love the Slim Purse. It's like the only wallet other than the Victorine that I have and that's enough... though I am thinking of getting the Zippy card case from Christmas animation


I'm glad to hear it! I've been using a felicie insert in my small bags, like the Favorite MM, Pochette Accessoires, Gucci Soho Disco, etc., but I love that this has a zipper! I think it's exactly what I've been searching for!


----------



## Loriad

Char6 said:


> I’m welcoming three new babies to my collection this month.
> 
> All MIF, no date codes so I’m guess they come with the chip.
> 
> Love them all  so happy to have them.
> 
> View attachment 5169560
> View attachment 5169569


Great choice for the Keepall! I have also it but haven't been able to use it yet.


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Can never have enough SLGs.


----------



## bagaddict75

SARM4800 said:


> My purchase from yesterday 07/31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152698


Beautiful !!!


----------



## bagaddict75

Beautiful…


----------



## SARM4800

bagaddict75 said:


> Beautiful !!!


Thank you


----------



## LittleStar88

Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)
> 
> View attachment 5169993


Happy Birthday Little Star!


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyyybizarrre said:


> Happy Birthday Little Star!



Thank you


----------



## love2learn

TraceySH said:


> I received my MM sized Troca's yesterday & the Pochette Metis a few days before that. Love all of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168265
> View attachment 5168268
> View attachment 5168280
> View attachment 5168281


Beautiful pieces to add to your amazing collection!!


----------



## love2learn

marthi0112 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding the wood pieces, I know that they are coated.
> I asked my SA if the wood would be able to handle rain, since I live in a seasonal country and don’t really «baby» my bags. She told me that the wood pieces are coated, which by being so, I belive will trap out moisture and stop them from changing color or cracking.
> 
> When I saw the bag for the first time it was smaller then expected, but super cute! I can compare the petit malle to this one, since they are just as wide. So, it's a small handbag, but can fit all the necessities.
> 
> My personale thought about the bag, is that the price point is super good!!
> After seeing pictures of the handbag, before any information about it was out. I thought the price was gonna be way higher.
> 
> If you are able to order it, I would 100% do it. The structure, wood pieces and small details (like the mirror that comes inside) makes the handbag worth it. Out of all my LV bags, this one is the most special one. Is just simply beautiful, the pictures dosent justify its beauty.
> 
> Hope this is helpful, could not find much information about the bag myself when I order it. So was super unsure, but definitely would have regretted not getting it.


Thank you so much for all of the information!  It's just so eye catching in the pictures I've seen and the details look amazing  .  Curious to how comfortable the strap feels when wearing the bag? Is it too long to be worn on the shoulder and really is only for crossbody, and does the handle move or is it more stationary.  I'm wondering if worn crossbody and you open the flap, if the handle doesn't move if it jabs into your ribs.  I'm thinking of the Chanel Coco Handle and how it doesn't move and can be annoying.


----------



## Jolie34

Got the beautiful Coussin pm in blue glacier! In love


----------



## LVtingting

TheGoofyCat said:


> Can never have enough SLGs.
> View attachment 5169787


I have the same “trifecta” reverse haha


----------



## beautycase

Jolie34 said:


> Got the beautiful Coussin pm in blue glacier! In love
> View attachment 5170109


The Colour is so stunning!!


----------



## Jolie34

beautycase said:


> The Colour is so stunning!!


I agree.


----------



## Taimi

Catogram bag charm arrived today.    I’ve wanted it for so long, I have two cats and two dogs myself and I already have a puppy bag charm, so now I have a cat too.


----------



## bigverne28

Taimi said:


> Catogram bag charm arrived today.    I’ve wanted it for so long, I have two cats and two dogs myself and I already have a puppy bag charm, so now I have a cat too.
> 
> View attachment 5170359


A unique BC. Congrats on adding this cutey to your collection!


----------



## Taimi

bigverne28 said:


> A unique BC. Congrats on adding this cutey to your collection!


Thank you!  I’m so happy I got it.


----------



## LOYER

Le portefeuille Cléa est arrivé ! j'aime avec mon sac Bella en cuir Mahina.


----------



## rdgldy

This beauty.   Added the crossbody strap.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Jolie34 said:


> Got the beautiful Coussin pm in blue glacier! In love
> View attachment 5170109


The leather looks like so precious and gorgeous!!! ❤️ Beautiful.


----------



## bbcerisette66

LOYER said:


> Le portefeuille Cléa est arrivé ! j'aime avec mon sac Bella en cuir Mahina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170432
> View attachment 5170433


Magnifique !!! J’ai envie du même sac en couleur magnolia. Je le trouve cher mais somptueux. Pouvez-vous me dire s’il est réellement pratique. Si le cordon serre bien la fermeture. J’ai 2 Néo Noé mais j’adore les petites sac sceau. Et cool de parler un peu français sur le site


----------



## Jolie34

bbcerisette66 said:


> The leather looks like so precious and gorgeous!!! ❤ Beautiful.


Yes, it’s so soft.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> I felt like I won the LV lottery...if there was such a thing ! So last week I finally cancelled my "preorder" for a Coussin PM in Mint. It just never arrived and Client Services couldn't tell me when it's coming though they were happy to take my money. So 3 months of waiting and nothing and I was getting a little miffed since it wasn't an MTO.
> Anyways, perusing my wishlist late one night and spotted a Speedy 40 B in Monogram as ATB. Of course I checked out ASAP. I picked up today and was pleasantly surprised when I unboxed it at home - MIF!
> View attachment 5169104
> View attachment 5169105
> View attachment 5169106
> View attachment 5169107
> View attachment 5169108
> 
> 
> A Speedy family photo ❤ just missing a Speedy B 30 in Azur!
> 
> View attachment 5169109


They are amazing!!!     Congrats hun!


----------



## bfly

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)
> 
> View attachment 5169993



Happy birthday @LittleStar88. We’re twinning for the rosalie.


----------



## JetGirl216

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)
> 
> View attachment 5169993


Happy-B day! Love everything in this picture.


----------



## JetGirl216

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you dear! Yes I think it's a great size for travel. A little too big for everyday but I'm ok with that since I have so many bags I can just rotate through them, but not too many travel bags.
> Enjoy yours in good health and to many travels ahead


Thanks! You as well @MCBadian07


----------



## SeattleGal93

Just a little something this month! I recently sold my OG key pouch and then realized how much I actually like these little cuties. Stalked for a couple days and snatched it up! I also noticed they updated the care cards with QR codes.


----------



## catmdl

So I purchased the NeoNoe in monogram / black about a week ago (and posted in this thread) and it sat in my apartment as something just didn’t feel right about it to me - realized the monogram, canvas material (instead of leather) and gold hardware just didn’t really fit my style. Went and exchanged it for the epi leather in noir instead and am IN LOVE and can’t wait to take it out. It’s sleek, edgy, sophisticated and understated. I may go out and buy a twilly for the handle to jazz it up a little. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

catmdl said:


> So I purchased the NeoNoe in monogram / black about a week ago (and posted in this thread) and it sat in my apartment as something just didn’t feel right about it to me - realized the monogram, canvas material (instead of leather) and gold hardware just didn’t really fit my style. Went and exchanged it for the epi leather in noir instead and am IN LOVE and can’t wait to take it out. It’s sleek, edgy, sophisticated and understated. I may go out and buy a twilly for the handle to jazz it up a little. thanks for letting me share!


Sometimes you just gotta listen to your instincts…when you know you know. Enjoy!


----------



## TraceySH

love2learn said:


> Beautiful pieces to add to your amazing collection!!


Thank you so much!! And this arrived today woo hoo !!


----------



## balen.girl

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)
> 
> View attachment 5169993


Happy birthday. I like your DA bag. How I wish I can get one too. Maybe one day, when my kids older.


----------



## Bumbles

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much!! And this arrived today woo hoo !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170975
> View attachment 5170976


Wow!!!!        This is so special and stunning! Definitely a unique and unicorn piece! Congrats


----------



## TraceySH

Bumbles said:


> Wow!!!!        This is so special and stunning! Definitely a unique and unicorn piece! Congrats


Thank you! It was offered to me (my store was allotted 1 of them) and I was like    YEAH ok! Do it! It's super fun!!


----------



## emmui

Hubby surprised me with this lovely Twist PM ❤


----------



## philirina45

rdgldy said:


> This beauty.   Added the crossbody strap.


Congrats! It’s so beautiful! I just ordered this bag too and very excited! Can I ask you what strap did you use? How do you like the bag?


----------



## for3v3rz

SeattleGal93 said:


> Just a little something this month! I recently sold my OG key pouch and then realized how much I actually like these little cuties. Stalked for a couple days and snatched it up! I also noticed they updated the care cards with QR codes.



 If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase on the website or in the store?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> Yeay..! Congratulations. Please show us once you have it.



its happening!!!


----------



## SeattleGal93

for3v3rz said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase on the website or in the store?


Website!


----------



## boyoverboard

catmdl said:


> So I purchased the NeoNoe in monogram / black about a week ago (and posted in this thread) and it sat in my apartment as something just didn’t feel right about it to me - realized the monogram, canvas material (instead of leather) and gold hardware just didn’t really fit my style. Went and exchanged it for the epi leather in noir instead and am IN LOVE and can’t wait to take it out. It’s sleek, edgy, sophisticated and understated. I may go out and buy a twilly for the handle to jazz it up a little. thanks for letting me share!



This is stunning!


----------



## OneDayInYourLife

Newbie to the PurseBlog forums here! Just purchased this Neverfull Tote Damier and Monogram Patchwork Denim MM preloved and pristine for my birthday earlier this month... the Since 1854 collection drew me back to Louis Vuitton, and I'm now exploring other limited edition collections in my favorite colors! Happy August!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Loving these August beauties you all are sharing! ❤️


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My cup is finally here! I am obsessed.


----------



## catmdl

catmdl said:


> So I purchased the NeoNoe in monogram / black about a week ago (and posted in this thread) and it sat in my apartment as something just didn’t feel right about it to me - realized the monogram, canvas material (instead of leather) and gold hardware just didn’t really fit my style. Went and exchanged it for the epi leather in noir instead and am IN LOVE and can’t wait to take it out. It’s sleek, edgy, sophisticated and understated. I may go out and buy a twilly for the handle to jazz it up a little. thanks for letting me share!



update: here she is with her scarf!


----------



## travelbliss

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My cup is finally here! I am obsessed.
> View attachment 5171940




This perfect LV item is your TPF namesake !!  Congrats on this rarity !!!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

What do you guys think about this new beauty? I preordered it about a month ago and it just arrived at the store, but I can't have it before the official launch, which is 27th of August...


----------



## Love_N_Lune

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My cup is finally here! I am obsessed.
> View attachment 5171940


The question is…is it microwave safe???

j/p - it’s super cute!!


----------



## for3v3rz

SeattleGal93 said:


> Website!


Oh nice, so there still a chance that I can purchase it in the website.


----------



## for3v3rz

On today’s shopping trip. Can’t believe they have these in the store. The Toiletry 26 and Key Pouch Azur. Now I have two Toiletry 26.


----------



## for3v3rz

Mad_la_mans said:


> What do you guys think about this new beauty? I preordered it about a month ago and it just arrived at the store, but I can't have it before the official launch, which is 27th of August...


Pretty bag, is worth the wait.


----------



## gimme_purses

for3v3rz said:


> On today’s shopping trip. Can’t believe they have these in the store. The Toiletry 26 and Key Pouch Azur. Now I have two Toiletry 26.


Congrats!  Incredible finds!


----------



## shoelahver

Mad_la_mans said:


> What do you guys think about this new beauty? I preordered it about a month ago and it just arrived at the store, but I can't have it before the official launch, which is 27th of August...


This is pretty! May I ask what it’s called?


----------



## fyn72

Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138



What a lucky find — this color is gorgeous and it looks brand new.  Enjoy!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Love_N_Lune said:


> The question is…is it microwave safe???
> 
> j/p - it’s super cute!!


Ha! I was hoping it was dishwasher safe


----------



## rdgldy

philirina45 said:


> Congrats! It’s so beautiful! I just ordered this bag too and very excited! Can I ask you what strap did you use? How do you like the bag?


I used a bandouliere strap that I happened to have. I love the bag so far but the original strap was for use as shoulder bag, and I don’t love carrying bags that way.


----------



## liz_

My recent purchases.


----------



## Jwang685

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Can’t believe that I have her in my hands!   Thanks for letting me share my LVoe!
> View attachment 5160742
> 
> View attachment 5160753
> View attachment 5160751
> 
> View attachment 5160752


What bag is this called?? ❤️ It!!


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> What a lucky find — this color is gorgeous and it looks brand new.  Enjoy!


Thank you @Iamminda! It’s so pretty


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


Wow!  What a spectacular find! So glad this beauty found a home with someone who appreciates her.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


Omg it’s sooo stunning!! What a great find dear!! Is it the one along Elizabeth St? A great addition to your current one!!


----------



## Mapoon

Happy Sunday ladies!!

I finally picked up my key pouch yesterday. My first Azur piece and it’s definitely fomo…going to use it for my new set of car keys in Sept as the normal 4-6 key pouch won’t fit..I would say it’s better than the one my SA first showed me but ironically she got one in store yesterday for me to compare (bless her) and I took the one she kept for me as I thought it was a better piece (the zipper gap after the pouch was zipped is smaller) and she gave me some perfume samples bless her and wierdly it was made Jan 2021…Anyway I hope she can get me the mon key pouch


----------



## MCBadian07

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


What a great find and such a gorgeous pink!


----------



## EveyB

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok, last of my birthday items - Rosalie Coin Purse. Shown with DA Speedy B 25 (also my birthday gift)
> 
> View attachment 5169993


Beautiful and classic!    Happy Birthday!


----------



## for3v3rz

My PM finally arrived, I waited all day for delivery. I also received The Book#12 in my shipment.


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


This is a gorgeous colour and so you fyn! Congrats!! Is it the speedy 20? It’s such a shame LV stopped making these speedies!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

shoelahver said:


> This is pretty! May I ask what it’s called?


It's called Grand Palais MM, it's not on the website yet. The number is M45811. That's her from one of foxylv photos.


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> This is a gorgeous colour and so you fyn! Congrats!! Is it the speedy 20? It’s such a shame LV stopped making these speedies!


Thank you @Bumbles ! it's the 25, I loved all the Pastel colours that would get released in the Empreinte speedys!


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow!  What a spectacular find! So glad this beauty found a home with someone who appreciates her.  Gorgeous!


Aww thank you @Aliluvlv! I was so happy when I saw it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Jwang685 said:


> What bag is this called?? ❤ It!!


It’s sac coeur


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> its happening!!!
> View attachment 5171462


Mine is also otw.. I hope we can do reveal by next week. So excited..!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My cup is finally here! I am obsessed.
> View attachment 5171940


I am obsessed with your object of obsession. Do you plan on using it or enjoying it more as a collector’s item?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I am obsessed with your object of obsession. Do you plan on using it or enjoying it more as a collector’s item?



I’m definitely going to use it! The top has no drinking hole and doesn’t secure to the cup, so it’ll likely live at my desk.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> What do you guys think about this new beauty? I preordered it about a month ago and it just arrived at the store, but I can't have it before the official launch, which is 27th of August...


Yes I have been waiting for a top handle bag that fully closes with zipper. Hoping this design lives up to expectations.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I’m definitely going to use it! The top has no drinking hole and doesn’t secure to the cup, so it’ll likely live at my desk.


I was hoping you’d say you would be using it! I don’t really need another porcelain coffee cup - oos online anyways so moot point for me but maybe they will release other interpretations in the future. Having such a pretty thing on my work desk - distraction!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


Congrats on adding another pinkish item in your collection! I know you like pink


----------



## philirina45

rdgldy said:


> I used a bandouliere strap that I happened to have. I love the bag so far but the original strap was for use as shoulder bag, and I don’t love carrying bags that way.


Thank you! Ill try my Speedy’s strap then. Can’t wait to get this bag! I hope I love it too


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Congrats on adding another pinkish item in your collection! I know you like pink


Thank you @23adeline  It's a bit coral/ light orange  slightly changes indifferent lighting. I love it!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Ordered my first Reverse Mono and Turtle dove pieces today that is expected to arrive Tuesday! Couldn’t wait to share with you all ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


So gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EJsMommy1 said:


> Ordered my first Reverse Mono and Turtle dove pieces today that is expected to arrive Tuesday! Couldn’t wait to share with you all ❤
> 
> View attachment 5173002


Nice! Welcome to the DZP club 


Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Ooh   What lucky finds! Your empreinte Alma BB will be in great company with this scarlet beauty. Congratulations IM!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  _vee — seeing your scarlet Felicie recently made me very sure I wanted something in this color .



_vee said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh   What lucky finds! Your empreinte Alma BB will be in great company with this scarlet beauty. Congratulations IM!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  _vee — seeing your scarlet Felicie recently made me very sure I wanted something in this color .


The red scarlet is stunning! Glad you got your hands on it and the TP


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Congrats! The scarlet is really striking


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Just spectacular!!! That scarlet PM  I love the PM, it’s so functional, and this beauty is a show stopper. And you also found the unicorn tp26. You HAD to leave ban island, congratulations.what a great trip it was!


----------



## beautycase

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


The Colour is so stunning, congrats!


----------



## fashionista7

Mad_la_mans said:


> It's called Grand Palais MM, it's not on the website yet. The number is M45811. That's her from one of foxylv photos.


Hi I love this bag! Would you please share some pics when you get it, and give us your overall
 impression? any idea if it will come in other colors? Thanks!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

fashionista7 said:


> Hi I love this bag! Would you please share some pics when you get it, and give us your overall
> impression? any idea if it will come in other colors? Thanks!



Of course! Hopefully I will have it by next Monday and for sure I will upload more pics. I know it will also come in beige and black with white/creme monogram.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  8 months of checking US in-store availability everyday (on the EU LV website) finally paid off 



DrTr said:


> Just spectacular!!! That scarlet PM  I love the PM, it’s so functional, and this beauty is a show stopper. And you also found the unicorn tp26. You HAD to leave ban island, congratulations.what a great trip it was!





23adeline said:


> Congrats! The scarlet is really striking


----------



## Iamminda

beautycase said:


> The Colour is so stunning, congrats!



Thank you .  I see you have a gorgeous PM too, in your avatar — is that rose bruyere or another color?


----------



## diorme

Hi TPFers,
Received this two days ago and felt like it needed an SLG friend. 
Not only is this my first LV bag, it’s also a congratulatory gift to myself for reaching my biggest goal for 2021! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## fyn72

diorme said:


> Hi TPFers,
> Received this two days ago and felt like it needed an SLG friend.
> Not only is this my first LV bag, it’s also a congratulatory gift to myself for reaching my biggest goal for 2021! Thanks for letting me share


Wow an amazing piece for your first LV bag! Congratulations on reaching your goal


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Wow M! That scarlet color is TDF!    What a gorgeous bag,  congratulations on both beauties! Can't stop looking at that red!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Decided I couldn't wait any longer to open this little one. Time to use it before summer ends (although I will likely use it year round) .


----------



## Aliluvlv

diorme said:


> Hi TPFers,
> Received this two days ago and felt like it needed an SLG friend.
> Not only is this my first LV bag, it’s also a congratulatory gift to myself for reaching my biggest goal for 2021! Thanks for letting me share


Super congratulations on your beautiful first LV bag and I love your DE ZCP to go with it! It's so hard to just stop at one isn't it?


----------



## carlyk

Picked up this item to go with my new car.


----------



## DrTr

Such gorgeous August reveals!  I posted a few pics in the Fornasetti thread, but wanted to post in August too. Got the Alma bb a few weeks ago in this gorgeous architectural print, and after some back and forth deciding whether to keep, being patent and not matte calf leather as indicated on the website, have fallen hard for this little cutie. She’s different than anything I have or will have.  My H scarf was a happy perfect match accident.


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5173938
> 
> View attachment 5173940
> 
> View attachment 5173942
> 
> Decided I couldn't wait any longer to open this little one. Time to use it before summer ends (although I will likely use it year round) .


Congrats!!   I just ordered it online last night too


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow M! That scarlet color is TDF!    What a gorgeous bag,  congratulations on both beauties! Can't stop looking at that red!



Thanks kindly A .  The hunt for this bag is finally over — what’s next, right? .  Congrats on getting your beautiful DA key pouch — please use it now, it’s too pretty to sit in a box .


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Such gorgeous August reveals!  I posted a few pics in the Fornasetti thread, but wanted to post in August too. Got the Alma bb a few weeks ago in this gorgeous architectural print, and after some back and forth deciding whether to keep, being patent and not matte calf leather as indicated on the website, have fallen hard for this little cutie. She’s different than anything I have or will have.  My H scarf was a happy perfect match accident.
> View attachment 5173969
> View attachment 5173970



This is such a stunning bag T  — truly special, like a piece of art.  I want one .  It does match perfectly with your H scarf.  Big congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Such gorgeous August reveals!  I posted a few pics in the Fornasetti thread, but wanted to post in August too. Got the Alma bb a few weeks ago in this gorgeous architectural print, and after some back and forth deciding whether to keep, being patent and not matte calf leather as indicated on the website, have fallen hard for this little cutie. She’s different than anything I have or will have.  My H scarf was a happy perfect match accident.
> View attachment 5173969
> View attachment 5173970


Stunning work of art! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5173938
> 
> View attachment 5173940
> 
> View attachment 5173942
> 
> Decided I couldn't wait any longer to open this little one. Time to use it before summer ends (although I will likely use it year round) .


Great little cutie. I have the DE but you are so tempting me to get this one too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Such gorgeous August reveals!  I posted a few pics in the Fornasetti thread, but wanted to post in August too. Got the Alma bb a few weeks ago in this gorgeous architectural print, and after some back and forth deciding whether to keep, being patent and not matte calf leather as indicated on the website, have fallen hard for this little cutie. She’s different than anything I have or will have.  My H scarf was a happy perfect match accident.
> View attachment 5173969
> View attachment 5173970


This is so spectacular! The photographer in me definitely prefers a high gloss look with the super contrast print so that it really pops! I also love the architecture with the shape of the Alma. Perfect! Congratulations on deciding to love it. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bumbles said:


> Great little cutie. I have the DE but you are so tempting me to get this one too!


Do it!   I have a monogram one too that I've used for years and still love. This is so different looking though and really does remind me of water when you see it from a distance.  I can also see why people love how bright it is inside a dark bag.


----------



## diorme

fyn72 said:


> Wow an amazing piece for your first LV bag! Congratulations on reaching your goal


Thank you @fyn72 ! It’s unlike anything I currently own (mostly flap bags)


Aliluvlv said:


> Super congratulations on your beautiful first LV bag and I love your DE ZCP to go with it! It's so hard to just stop at one isn't it?


Thanks @Aliluvlv  It really is, especially since LV SLGs are so durable and popular!


----------



## balen.girl

DHL came with 2 big boxes.. 


Graceful PM DE.. 


And MPA pink.. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Group picture from today..


----------



## balen.girl

August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> DHL came with 2 big boxes..
> View attachment 5174085
> 
> Graceful PM DE..
> View attachment 5174086
> 
> And MPA pink..
> View attachment 5174087
> 
> View attachment 5174088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group picture from today..
> View attachment 5174089


Wow!   You have been busy shopping indeed!all great purchases and better now than after PI so wise choice. Did you get the MPA online? If so how very lucky. I thought you also have the khaki right? But I could be wrong. And the key pouches are super cute too. Never online when I have checked. All great additions to your beautiful LV collection. Enjoy my dear! All so pretty!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Wow!   You have been busy shopping indeed!all great purchases and better now than after PI so wise choice. Did you get the MPA online? If so how very lucky. I thought you also have the khaki right? But I could be wrong. And the key pouches are super cute too. Never online when I have checked. All great additions to your beautiful LV collection. Enjoy my dear! All so pretty!


Thank you Bumbles..   
Yes I bought MPA pink online. I mean through CS. Now I am happy with online purchase, so far all is good. Just need to be patient because DHL guy can come anytime of the day, so I need to stay at home and wait for it. I feel like waiting for my boyfriend to come, excited! Hahaha..


----------



## famouslyme

balen.girl said:


> August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..
> View attachment 5174090


Oh wow that's a lovely haul! Enjoy!! So jelly of the MPA -- it's forever out of stock here in Asia.


----------



## GJ*

I just got my Piloon bag tag.  Actually I wanted to take it for my lip balm (as it says in the description) but I think it's huge.  I don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> I just got my Piloon bag tag.  Actually I wanted to take it for my lip balm (as it says in the description) but I think it's huge.  I don't know what to think of it.
> View attachment 5174260
> 
> View attachment 5174261


That’s so cute!


----------



## namie

I received a call last Tuesday but there was no number shown on the caller ID. Usually I would ignore but somehow I picked up that one. It was from Louis Vuitton and the lady said she noticed I had a Pochette Accessories on wish list for very long (3 years) and if I would still like to have one. I thought it was a standard call as I had some of these before. She told me there could be one coming in and I said yes. Today a week later it is delivered. I wasn’t at home. A family member who answered the door said the concierge guy came in a full LV suit.

The PA is made in Spain.


----------



## muycaliente

Lovely pink colour, and fits my big Samsung Note phone, LV wallet etc., very pleased


----------



## beautycase

balen.girl said:


> August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..
> View attachment 5174090


Wow congrats!!!


----------



## beautycase

First day out


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..
> View attachment 5174090



That is a greatest hits haul!


----------



## 23adeline

GJ* said:


> I just got my Piloon bag tag.  Actually I wanted to take it for my lip balm (as it says in the description) but I think it's huge.  I don't know what to think of it.
> View attachment 5174260
> 
> View attachment 5174261


It’s cute. You can put in hand sanitizer or maybe a few lipsticks


----------



## 23adeline

famouslyme said:


> Oh wow that's a lovely haul! Enjoy!! So jelly of the MPA -- it's forever out of stock here in Asia.


Not really, in Malaysia and Singapore  I saw it available online occasionally. 
Or you can call CS or inform your CA to keep an eye on it for you .


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly A .  The hunt for this bag is finally over — what’s next, right? .  Congrats on getting your beautiful DA key pouch — please use it now, it’s too pretty to sit in a box .


Just had to laugh - “what’s next, right?” - the slight letdown when that hunted for piece is finally ours and there is nothing to look for (often lasts maybe what, 10 minutes   ). You were persistent with your scarlet beauty!!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> This is so spectacular! The photographer in me definitely prefers a high gloss look with the super contrast print so that it really pops! I also love the architecture with the shape of the Alma. Perfect! Congratulations on deciding to love it. Can't wait to see more!


You are very kind Aliluvlv - it really does pop and doesn’t read shiny in most light. I too am a high contrast high pop person, probably why this architettura collection appealed. She’s out and about with me - I missed out having never tried an Alma BB - small but mighty!  Still gobsmacked at much she carries. And no color transfer either.


----------



## DrTr

balen.girl said:


> August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..
> View attachment 5174090


Stunning collection!  And we don’t have to have a birthday month to go wild, right?  And I laughed out loud at DHL feeling like your boyfriend is coming over - I felt the same way about my UPS guy for awhile so glad you got what you wanted, especially before PI - I‘m also glad I got canvas pieces over the last few years given the direction LV is going. Enjoy them all!!


----------



## dotty8

brnicutie said:


> I love this key pouch. I should have picked up one too. Yours look fabulous.


I have it too, it's indestructible


----------



## lifecity

No one seems interested in this bag


----------



## CAcker01

diorme said:


> Hi TPFers,
> Received this two days ago and felt like it needed an SLG friend.
> Not only is this my first LV bag, it’s also a congratulatory gift to myself for reaching my biggest goal for 2021! Thanks for letting me share



congrats on hitting your goal!!! your new bag is AMAZING!! congrats on your first LV also! i got my first this year and i now have two bags, a wallet, and two perfumes. it's an obsession! enjoy!!!



muycaliente said:


> Lovely pink colour, and fits my big Samsung Note phone, LV wallet etc., very pleased
> 
> View attachment 5174275
> View attachment 5174276



wow this color pink is so stunning!! enjoy this beautiful baby!!!


----------



## NeLVoe

My brand new Pochette Accessoires NM  
Technically, it is a July purchase as I ordered and paid it at the end of July but I just picked it up at the store last week.


----------



## Strep2031

lifecity said:


> No one seems interested in this bag


it is stunning! I love it because it is different.


----------



## VancouverLady

namie said:


> I received a call last Tuesday but there was no number shown on the caller ID. Usually I would ignore but somehow I picked up that one. It was from Louis Vuitton and the lady said she noticed I had a Pochette Accessories on wish list for very long (3 years) and if I would still like to have one. I thought it was a standard call as I had some of these before. She told me there could be one coming in and I said yes. Today a week later it is delivered. I wasn’t at home. A family member who answered the door said the concierge guy came in a full LV suit.
> 
> The PA is made in Spain.


Congratulations on being rewarded for your many years of patience!  Enjoy your beauty in good health!


----------



## DrTr

lifecity said:


> No one seems interested in this bag


I think it’s a beautiful collector’s piece!! I think it’s gotten some love in the Fall21 LvxFornasetti thread. Congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> August is not my birthday month, and I have no idea why I bought so many this month. I also paid for MP Christmas collection. Oh well.. Better now than after PI..
> View attachment 5174090


Lol that's awesome!  What a haul!  No time like the present right?


----------



## Samatti

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Whats the colour name ?


----------



## Iamminda

Samatti said:


> Whats the colour name ?



It’s scarlet . If you are in the US, they recently pulled this color off the website for this bag.  This color is still up on the sites for other countries (I used the EU site to check stock availability for this one).


----------



## EveyB

catmdl said:


> So I purchased the NeoNoe in monogram / black about a week ago (and posted in this thread) and it sat in my apartment as something just didn’t feel right about it to me - realized the monogram, canvas material (instead of leather) and gold hardware just didn’t really fit my style. Went and exchanged it for the epi leather in noir instead and am IN LOVE and can’t wait to take it out. It’s sleek, edgy, sophisticated and understated. I may go out and buy a twilly for the handle to jazz it up a little. thanks for letting me share!


This is stunning, congrats! I personally prefer the Epi to the monogram version a lot.


----------



## lemondln

NeLVoe said:


> My brand new Pochette Accessoires NM
> Technically, it is a July purchase as I ordered and paid it at the end of July but I just picked it up at the store last week.
> View attachment 5174344
> View attachment 5174346
> View attachment 5174348




 PA is so cute! I thought I didn't want it when it was available early this year, now I want one.


----------



## EveyB

Iamminda said:


> In June, I said I was off to ban island for a bit but I had to swim ashore for this unicorn wishlist bag. I can’t believe I finally found my perfect Scarlet bag at a local LV Store. And while I was there, I also got a TP26.  It was a lucky day.  Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> View attachment 5173063
> View attachment 5173064


Congratulations on this rare find M! The scarlet is such a beautiful shade of red


----------



## EveyB

beautycase said:


> First day out
> 
> View attachment 5174287


Sooo pretty, enjoy!


----------



## Hemlock

I went in to try the new fragrance and came away with these little beauties..


----------



## travelbliss

muycaliente said:


> Lovely pink colour, and fits my big Samsung Note phone, LV wallet etc., very pleased
> 
> View attachment 5174275
> View attachment 5174276


Just  this color pink.   Gorgeous bag.  I thought it only came in Mono and black !!


----------



## travelbliss

lifecity said:


> No one seems interested in this bag



This is such a unique piece.  Not your traditional every day or travel bag,  which is why some don't give it a second thought.   But true collectors always appreciate a *rarity* that comes along and fits their niche.  

One of my favorite retro-style bags is the LV Mono Reverse Carry It with the VHS tapes on the front, 
someone called it an ugly "beast" on another thread, but beauty is in the eye of the *owner *!! 
Your keepall is artistically beautiful but I'm curious if you will actually carry it or just display ?  Is this canvas or leather ?


----------



## Iamminda

EveyB said:


> Congratulations on this rare find M! The scarlet is such a beautiful shade of red



Big thanks E .


----------



## gimme_purses

I picked this up earlier this month and finally got it hotstamped! My only regret is not having picked this up 3 yrs ago.  If you want your canvas and have the mean, don’t wait for another PI!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

lifecity said:


> No one seems interested in this bag





DrTr said:


> I think it’s a beautiful collector’s piece!! I think it’s gotten some love in the Fall21 LvxFornasetti thread. Congratulations!


I love that bag. I don’t think they made many pieces so there are very few floating around hence the few pictures but DrTr mentioned the Fornasetti thread. Congratulations on your beautiful purchase. Can you post pics of the inside? Do you find the outside slip pocket useful?


----------



## EveyB

Hemlock said:


> I went in to try the new fragrance and came away with these little beauties..


Both are beautiful! How did you like the new fragrance? Is it similar to something else?


----------



## muycaliente

travelbliss said:


> Just  this color pink.   Gorgeous bag.  I thought it only came in Mono and black !!


Also comes in yellow


----------



## NeLVoe

lemondln said:


> PA is so cute! I thought I didn't want it when it was available early this year, now I want one.


Thank you!  
Yes, it's really cute, especially, when you see it in person!  I also have always thought I didn't want one as I am more a dark clothes and so a Monogram/Damier Ebene kind of girl.  Nevertheless, I thought Damier Azur was still a beautiful pattern but I couldn't see myself wearing a big bag with it. But why not a small one?


----------



## Hemlock

EveyB said:


> Both are beautiful! How did you like the new fragrance? Is it similar to something else?


I have several LV fragrances already-California Dream, On the Beach, Attrape, Le Jour, Matiere.

Spell on You is lovely but I didn't think it would replace any of my existing fragrances I own so I worried I wouldn't use it often. It has lighter notes and seems feminine. Sort of reminded me of maybe Apogee but can't say it's the same. I think lots of people will like it but I didn't think it has enough complexity for me personally.


----------



## musiclover

Just a small August purchase after buying the Odeon MM in July. Here is my monogram Pochette Accessoires with my monogram strap (I had the strap previously).


----------



## EveyB

Hemlock said:


> I have several LV fragrances already-California Dream, On the Beach, Attrape, Le Jour, Matiere.
> 
> Spell on You is lovely but I didn't think it would replace any of my existing fragrances I own so I worried I wouldn't use it often. It has lighter notes and seems feminine. Sort of reminded me of maybe Apogee but can't say it's the same. I think lots of people will like it but I didn't think it has enough complexity for me personally.


Thank you! 
I have CD, OTB and coeur battant. I love CD and OTB, but I’m not so happy with CB, so I’m hoping Spell on you is a light and feminine fragrance for fall. Can’t wait to try it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Just a small August purchase after buying the Odeon MM in July. Here is my monogram Pochette Accessoires with my monogram strap (I had the strap previously).
> View attachment 5175211
> 
> View attachment 5175212


Congrats on your cute Pochette Accesoires, ML  It looks great with the matching strap!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your cute Pochette Accesoires, ML  It looks great with the matching strap!


Thank you, My!  It’s really such a useful and beautiful piece!  I’m very excited to have this in my small collection.


----------



## sleepyD

Wanted this for so long and never pulled the trigger.  Panicked when I heard LV was limiting production on canvas pieces


----------



## Iamminda

So lovely with the mono strap (now I want one too ).  Congrats on getting this hard-to-find piece — enjoy ML .




musiclover said:


> Just a small August purchase after buying the Odeon MM in July. Here is my monogram Pochette Accessoires with my monogram strap (I had the strap previously).
> View attachment 5175211
> 
> View attachment 5175212


----------



## Hemlock

EveyB said:


> Thank you!
> I have CD, OTB and coeur battant. I love CD and OTB, but I’m not so happy with CB, so I’m hoping Spell on you is a light and feminine fragrance for fall. Can’t wait to try it!


I think you will like spell then. The stores don't seem to have sample vials yet but I was able to get several sprays from their stash to try. I love LV perfumes!


----------



## lifecity

Just got this one today..


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> So lovely with the mono strap (now I want one too ).  Congrats on getting this hard-to-find piece — enjoy ML .


Thank you, Iam!  It’s going to be my favourite crossbody. I like the size of the PA (I had an old model PA prior to this one) and the strap is very practical. I took off the shoulder pad. It’s still comfortable and I like the look.


----------



## MeepMeep67

musiclover said:


> Just a small August purchase after buying the Odeon MM in July. Here is my monogram Pochette Accessoires with my monogram strap (I had the strap previously).
> View attachment 5175211
> 
> View attachment 5175212


You will love this combo, one of my most useful combos!


----------



## Bumbles

lifecity said:


> Just got this one today..


This is gorgeous! Very nice indeed


----------



## lifecity

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! Very nice indeed


Perfect size for iPad mini and wallet and phone


Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! Very nice indeed


perfect for iPad mini


----------



## _vee

Received this little beauty today


----------



## balen.girl

famouslyme said:


> Oh wow that's a lovely haul! Enjoy!! So jelly of the MPA -- it's forever out of stock here in Asia.


Thank you dear. I always thought Asia has more stock than in AU. Don’t give up. Try to order via customer service. Call them. Good luck.


----------



## 23adeline

Just received another item
Cap ou pas cap 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The flower on the top button is not aligned, should I be concerned about it and exchange it?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Just received another item
> Cap ou pas cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175807
> View attachment 5175806
> 
> The flower on the top button is not aligned, should I be concerned about it and exchange it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175805


Do you speak french? Cap ou pas cap is a french phrase!!!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Do you speak french? Cap ou pas cap is a french phrase!!!


No I don’t, that’s the name of the cap , what does it mean?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Just received another item
> Cap ou pas cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175807
> View attachment 5175806
> 
> The flower on the top button is not aligned, should I be concerned about it and exchange it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175805


Do you speak french? Cap ou pas cap is a french express


23adeline said:


> No I don’t, that’s the name of the cap , what does it mean?


“cap ou pas cap” is a contraction of “capable ou pas capable” which means able or not able in English. There is a wordplay with the English word cap. We say “casquette” in french and in English cap. Anyway it’s a wordplay with a french phrase.


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Just received another item
> Cap ou pas cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175807
> View attachment 5175806
> 
> The flower on the top button is not aligned, should I be concerned about it and exchange it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175805


Only if it bothers you! But the small flower is on your head so you just should enjoy it


----------



## beautycase

It’s the small things in life!
My new woody case and a ring


----------



## neome

Been looking for a work bag tht fits my 13inch laptop, glad I found this on 24sevres 
My monogram empreinte trocadero ❤️❤️


----------



## Cas321

I purchased the padlock on strap in Epi-Silver . I love the versatility . Can be worn 4 ways . Crossbody, beltbag, shoulderbag w/ gold chain, or hold in hand as clutch. This is my first Epi piece . I have way too much monogram decided to step out the box so not sure if I will keep it but every time I take it out the box I like it a little more . Will decide by next week . Any thoughts ??


----------



## Beeleebala

Cas321 said:


> View attachment 5176022
> 
> View attachment 5176023
> 
> I purchased the padlock on strap in Epi-Silver . I love the versatility . Can be worn 4 ways . Crossbody, beltbag, shoulderbag w/ gold chain, or hold in hand as clutch. This is my first Epi piece . I have way too much monogram decided to step out the box so not sure if I will keep it but every time I take it out the box I like it a little more . Will decide by next week . Any thoughts ??


It looks lovely and is so versatile!  What can fit inside?


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Received this little beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5175746


Hooray Vee! So glad you got one too!   Looks great!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray Vee! So glad you got one too!   Looks great!


Thank you!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

We’re twinning again @23adeline Congrats!


----------



## shoelahver

This has been on and off my list for a while now so I thought I’d test my luck with concierge..and just got it today! To be honest, it’s a little underwhelming in person vs. seeing on people’s IG posts but I have no plans to return. I think I’ll be more happy when I get my crossbody strap


----------



## brnicutie

Picked up the Recto Verso Mono and new fragrance Spell On You from my CA today. The scent contains May Rose which only blooms in May and grown in Grasse. It also has Iris which takes 6 years to extract and is the most expensive element to have in a fragrance. It launches on September 3rd.


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’re twinning again @23adeline Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176353


Yes @MyBelongs to Louis !
 I saw you bought this quite some time ago and love it! I just couldn’t find a reason to go for it  
Is the flower of the button on top of your cap properly aligned ? I’m still waiting for my CS reply regarding this, he is on leave


----------



## 23adeline

Cas321 said:


> View attachment 5176022
> 
> View attachment 5176023
> 
> I purchased the padlock on strap in Epi-Silver . I love the versatility . Can be worn 4 ways . Crossbody, beltbag, shoulderbag w/ gold chain, or hold in hand as clutch. This is my first Epi piece . I have way too much monogram decided to step out the box so not sure if I will keep it but every time I take it out the box I like it a little more . Will decide by next week . Any thoughts ??


Congrats! This bag always gets my attention when I browse LV site. 
I guess it’s quite small, what fit inside ?


----------



## Cas321

Beeleebala said:


> It looks lovely and is so versatile!  What can fit inside?


I can fit my IPhone X, YSL cardholder and I prob could fit my key fob if my cardholder didn't have so many cards it's overstuffed .. lol .But it has card slot in the back . It's a mini but as long as it fits my phone just in case I want to be hands free I can live with that.







Beeleebala said:


> It looks lovely and is so versatile!  What can fit inside?


----------



## hja

Got my desk agenda


----------



## christy555

I scored this reverse monogram mini palm spring backpack from the UK website can’t believe my luck! I’ve never seen it available online, asked a few times in the store answer always no. She deserve a little post


----------



## muycaliente

The chunky outsoles and tread caught my eye, and lightweight too


----------



## DrTr

christy555 said:


> I scored this reverse monogram mini palm spring backpack from the UK website can’t believe my luck! I’ve never seen it available online, asked a few times in the store answer always no. She deserve a little post
> View attachment 5176675


Yay!  So glad you found it and of course she deserves a post!  What a great little bag, enjoy!


----------



## christy555

DrTr said:


> Yay!  So glad you found it and of course she deserves a post!  What a great little bag, enjoy!


Thank you! I was lucky


----------



## Elena S

Pochette Metis Reverse


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here you go  @23adeline


----------



## boyoverboard

brnicutie said:


> Picked up the Recto Verso Mono and new fragrance Spell On You from my CA today. The scent contains May Rose which only blooms in May and grown in Grasse. It also has Iris which takes 6 years to extract and is the most expensive element to have in a fragrance. It launches on September 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176443


Nice! Love the Recto Verso.


----------



## boyoverboard

beautycase said:


> It’s the small things in life!
> My new woody case and a ring
> 
> View attachment 5175891


Love that glasses case, so cute!


----------



## BettyLouboo

muycaliente said:


> The chunky outsoles and tread caught my eye, and lightweight too


Love the way these look! Are they true to size?


----------



## Aliluvlv

christy555 said:


> I scored this reverse monogram mini palm spring backpack from the UK website can’t believe my luck! I’ve never seen it available online, asked a few times in the store answer always no. She deserve a little post
> View attachment 5176675


Beautiful and looks great!  Congratulations!


----------



## muycaliente

BettyLouboo said:


> Love the way these look! Are they true to size?


Yes true to my size 36 with room for socks


----------



## brnicutie

boyoverboard said:


> Nice! Love the Recto Verso.


Thanks. It'll fit in all my small bags and won't take up much room.


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here you go  @23adeline
> View attachment 5176986


Thanks @MyBelongs to Louis  Yours looks perfect, I’m changing mine


----------



## 23adeline

I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
KEEPALL XS SUNSET 
My 6th keepall xs
	

		
			
		

		
	




Black interior 
	

		
			
		

		
	



adding one more pic


----------



## gimme_purses

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


This is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

gimme_purses said:


> This is stunning!  Congrats!


Thanks @gimme_purses


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, so gorgeous— the colors on this one are even prettier than in the initial pictures I saw.  This one and the gray felt one are my two favorites in your amazing XS collection.  Enjoy 




23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


Congrats! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


Wow that was fast! It’s looks lovely. You are the keepall xs queen!


----------



## Sarah Mclinn

Bumbles said:


> Happy August all my lovely beautiful tpf members!    Hope everyone is keeping well as we prepare for Spring or Autumn soon, and get into the final collections of 2021.
> Looking forward to everyone’s great reveal!!


Discovered Ad Hoc Atelier today, an online shop stocking bags and accessories made by many Italian artisans.









						Ad Hoc Atelier
					

Ad Hoc Atelier hosts slow fashion designers, offering ethical, transparent, high quality, and made in Italy clothing, bags, jewelry and accessories.




					adhocatelier.it
				




The bags are beautiful and I bought Caterina Bertini one. Just a few hours after my order was confirmed I was told by email that it was packed and on its way. I'm thrilled by the customer service and am so looking forward to it arriving next week. I hope it feels as gorgeous as the way it looks.

I haven't heard much about Ad Hoc Atelier around TPF. What does everyone think?


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


Fabulous! Thanks for showing all sides of this lovely pattern - love the colors


----------



## PamK

_vee said:


> Received my La Grande Bellezza sunglasses and 6 Key Holder in Monogram today. I didn’t receive a case with the sunglasses which was disappointing. I’m gonna go in store this week and hopefully they’ll give me one.
> 
> Edit: I called CS and was told that they are no longer producing the hard sunglasses cases due to environmental reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5166758
> View attachment 5166759


Very lovely!! I bought the same glasses - black Grande Bellezza - within the past year, and received a blue hard box/case. I also bought a new release pair of sunnies this past June, and also received a case. I purchase and/or have everything delivered to my boutique. Could that make a difference? I would definitely ask for one!!


----------



## PamK

PamK said:


> Very lovely!! I bought the same glasses - black Grande Bellezza - within the past year, and received a blue hard box/case. I also bought a new release pair of sunnies this past June, and also received a case. I purchase and/or have everything delivered to my boutique. Could that make a difference? I would definitely ask for one!!


Saw your earlier posts- glad you got a case!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I didn’t expect to receive this so fast !
> KEEPALL XS SUNSET
> My 6th keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177357
> View attachment 5177358
> 
> Black interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177359
> 
> adding one more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177373


A beauty !!! ❤️


----------



## Missy Jny

Got this classic beauty  the most underrated LV bag ❤️


----------



## SoFloGirl

Hello everyone! It’s been many years since I’ve posted in the Purse Forum, but I just wanted to share my purchase from a few days ago:

A Neverfull MM in DE w/ Rose Ballerine interior and a matching Victorine wallet. 

This NF is replacing the one I had to sell a few years ago when I was down on my luck. It means so much that I was finally able to replace it and add a few more bags to my collection since then. 

Thanks for letting me share! happy Saturday!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been many years since I’ve posted in the Purse Forum, but I just wanted to share my purchase from a few days ago:
> 
> A Neverfull MM in DE w/ Rose Ballerine interior and a matching Victorine wallet.
> 
> This NF is replacing the one I had to sell a few years ago when I was down on my luck. It means so much that I was finally able to replace it and add a few more bags to my collection since then.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! happy Saturday!


Congrats! That must be a great feeling to be able to add it back into your collection! Enjoy!


----------



## SoFloGirl

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Congrats! That must be a great feeling to be able to add it back into your collection! Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## bfly

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been many years since I’ve posted in the Purse Forum, but I just wanted to share my purchase from a few days ago:
> 
> A Neverfull MM in DE w/ Rose Ballerine interior and a matching Victorine wallet.
> 
> This NF is replacing the one I had to sell a few years ago when I was down on my luck. It means so much that I was finally able to replace it and add a few more bags to my collection since then.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5177755



Congratulations. I am happy for you and wishing you more wonderful LV goodies.
Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## SoFloGirl

bfly said:


> Congratulations. I am happy for you and wishing you more wonderful LV goodies.
> Enjoy them in good health.



Thank you for your kind words! I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Franz69

Just got the valisette bb in the damier ebene canvas and I'm absolutely in love with it. I wish the crossbody strap was longer so it would work but I can only use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Happy to snag an Alma BB in damier ebene to add to my collection. Added bonus: made in France


----------



## DrTr

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been many years since I’ve posted in the Purse Forum, but I just wanted to share my purchase from a few days ago:
> 
> A Neverfull MM in DE w/ Rose Ballerine interior and a matching Victorine wallet.
> 
> This NF is replacing the one I had to sell a few years ago when I was down on my luck. It means so much that I was finally able to replace it and add a few more bags to my collection since then.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5177755


I love your gorgeous new neverfull and your wallet!!   welcome back to posting, and how exciting to replace those you needed to sell. And congratulations for making it back and being able to add bags to your collection again. Everybody goes through many things here on the purse forum of course because we are human that we don’t share, and we often are posting exciting and somewhat expensive things. But thanks for letting us know, and enjoy that gorgeous new bag and wallet!


----------



## Aliluvlv

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello everyone! It’s been many years since I’ve posted in the Purse Forum, but I just wanted to share my purchase from a few days ago:
> 
> A Neverfull MM in DE w/ Rose Ballerine interior and a matching Victorine wallet.
> 
> This NF is replacing the one I had to sell a few years ago when I was down on my luck. It means so much that I was finally able to replace it and add a few more bags to my collection since then.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5177755


Gorgeous duo and welcome back!


----------



## SoFloGirl

DrTr said:


> I love your gorgeous new neverfull and your wallet!!   welcome back to posting, and how exciting to replace those you needed to sell. And congratulations for making it back and being able to add bags to your collection again. Everybody goes through many things here on the purse forum of course because we are human that we don’t share, and we often are posting exciting and somewhat expensive things. But thanks for letting us know, and enjoy that gorgeous new bag and wallet!





Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous duo and welcome back!



Thank you both very much! ❤️❤️


----------



## EJsMommy1

Picked up the Recto Verso and a Reverse Card Holder! ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> A beauty !!! ❤


Thanks dear  


Iamminda said:


> Wow, so gorgeous— the colors on this one are even prettier than in the initial pictures I saw.  This one and the gray felt one are my two favorites in your amazing XS collection.  Enjoy


Thanks dear!
Yes the colour are richer than the initial pic that we saw .
Later, I‘m going to bring it to meet my previous LV CA who is in Tiffany & co now



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats! It is gorgeous!


Yes it is. Thanks dear!  



Bumbles said:


> Wow that was fast! It’s looks lovely. You are the keepall xs queen!


Thanks Bumbles! 
Yes, super fast this time.
I’m not the keepall xs queen, another member @lvisland is



DrTr said:


> Fabulous! Thanks for showing all sides of this lovely pattern - love the colors


 it has colourful and fun vibes


----------



## _vee

Picked up my beautiful MWT Felicie Pochette today!  She was well worth the 12 week wait. 

The coquelicot lining is stunning! I opted for one sticker on the back of the zip pouch insert, and it’s perfect! The colours are so vibrant.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Picked up my beautiful MWT Felicie Pochette today!  She was well worth the 12 week wait.
> 
> The coquelicot lining is stunning! I opted for one sticker on the back of the zip pouch insert, and it’s perfect! The colours are so vibrant.
> 
> View attachment 5178265
> View attachment 5178266
> View attachment 5178267


Looks great! I’m happy that your patience was rewarded with a perfect MWT Felicie. Congrats VS


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Cas321 said:


> I can fit my IPhone X, YSL cardholder and I prob could fit my key fob if my cardholder didn't have so many cards it's overstuffed .. lol .But it has card slot in the back . It's a mini but as long as it fits my phone just in case I want to be hands free I can live with that.
> View attachment 5176331
> 
> View attachment 5176332


Thanks so much for sharing! I think the silver épi is so unique. It would be stunning as an evening clutch but just as wearable casually during the day. Like you said, very versatile. It’s gold/silver bicolor adds to that versatility.  It caught my eye months ago but so little attention as been given to this gem that I wasn’t even sure it would make it into production. I ended up getting the monogram noir because I wanted a piece that fits my phone for my multi belt. If this is still around in a few months, and I survive all the holiday new releases, I would pick up the silver as well. The monogram vs epi look is completely different. I hope you keep yours!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

_vee said:


> Picked up my beautiful MWT Felicie Pochette today!  She was well worth the 12 week wait.
> 
> The coquelicot lining is stunning! I opted for one sticker on the back of the zip pouch insert, and it’s perfect! The colours are so vibrant.
> 
> View attachment 5178265
> View attachment 5178266
> View attachment 5178267


It is worth it! I love your choice of colors and how the nice sticker pulls some coquelicot color into the sunset. The whole piece coordinates very well together. Enjoy your made to order piece!


----------



## trunkdevil

Franz69 said:


> Just got the valisette bb in the damier ebene canvas and I'm absolutely in love with it. I wish the crossbody strap was longer so it would work but I can only use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178114


Congrats!!! It’s soooo adorable


----------



## trunkdevil

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear
> 
> Thanks dear!
> Yes the colour are richer than the initial pic that we saw .
> Later, I‘m going to bring it to meet my previous LV CA who is in Tiffany & co now
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Thanks dear!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bumbles!
> Yes, super fast this time.
> I’m not the keepall xs queen, another member @lvisland is
> 
> 
> it has colourful and fun vibes


You are the Keepall xs queen


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Picked up my beautiful MWT Felicie Pochette today!  She was well worth the 12 week wait.
> 
> The coquelicot lining is stunning! I opted for one sticker on the back of the zip pouch insert, and it’s perfect! The colours are so vibrant.
> 
> View attachment 5178265
> View attachment 5178266
> View attachment 5178267


It's so gorgeous vee! I'm so excited for you having this custom made LV and vee collaboration piece!


----------



## Cas321

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I think the silver épi is so unique. It would be stunning as an evening clutch but just as wearable casually during the day. Like you said, very versatile. It’s gold/silver bicolor adds to that versatility.  It caught my eye months ago but so little attention as been given to this gem that I wasn’t even sure it would make it into production. I ended up getting the monogram noir because I wanted a piece that fits my phone for my multi belt. If this is still around in a few months, and I survive all the holiday new releases, I would pick up the silver as well. The monogram vs epi look is completely different. I hope you keep yours!


You are so right. I think when ppl initially look at it they don't realize it can go so many ways . I've seen 1 or 2 videos on the monogram . The silver just sent a light bulb off in my head like you said evening and casual. I have a few more days to make the final decision but so far I'm leaning towards keeping it . Hope you snag one !!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Missy Jny said:


> Got this classic beauty  the most underrated LV bag ❤


Congrats! She’s a gorgeous bag!   Beautiful and so practical for many occasions! I have the same one and love her, have been using her a lot to work recently


----------



## Bumbles

lvisland said:


> You are the Keepall xs queen


And you’re the keepall xs king! Love both your collections. Especially yours as you have everything. I love looking at your pics!!! Best eye candy!!!


----------



## beautycase

Franz69 said:


> Just got the valisette bb in the damier ebene canvas and I'm absolutely in love with it. I wish the crossbody strap was longer so it would work but I can only use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178114


I can’t lie the valisette is so stunning! Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

lvisland said:


> You are the Keepall xs queen


Oh sorry I didn’t know you are a man  
You are keepall xs King then  



Bumbles said:


> And you’re the keepall xs king! Love both your collections. Especially yours as you have everything. I love looking at your pics!!! Best eye candy!!!


Yes he is


----------



## Moxisox

Turtledove pochette from Fashionphile arrived today. I love how squishy it is compared to my canvas version.


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks great! I’m happy that your patience was rewarded with a perfect MWT Felicie. Congrats VS


Thank you very much !!    My patience was tested.


----------



## _vee

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> It is worth it! I love your choice of colors and how the nice sticker pulls some coquelicot color into the sunset. The whole piece coordinates very well together. Enjoy your made to order piece!


Thank you so much!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> It's so gorgeous vee! I'm so excited for you having this custom made LV and vee collaboration piece!


Thank you Ali   VxLV


----------



## for3v3rz

What I got last week.


----------



## Franz69

beautycase said:


> I can’t lie the valisette is so stunning! Congrats!


Thank you! It feels so unique but still very much in touch with the LV heritage of travel in a cute little bag.


----------



## Franz69

lvisland said:


> Congrats!!! It’s soooo adorable


Thank you! I’m so glad I was able to get it as it just came out and my store only had one in stock.  I wonder if this will be small quantity release?


----------



## wimp

My first LV item, preloved from Modaselle. Really love it


----------



## Missy Jny

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Congrats! She’s a gorgeous bag!   Beautiful and so practical for many occasions! I have the same one and love her, have been using her a lot to work recently



It sure is❤️ can’t wait to bring her out to get some patina ☺️


----------



## Mad_la_mans

She’s here and I absolutely love this bag!

It fits my macbook pro 13’ and lots of other stuff. Perfect for work, and so different from other bussiness bags because of this beautiful empreinte leather❤️


----------



## Reamie

Mad_la_mans said:


> She’s here and I absolutely love this bag!
> 
> It fits my macbook pro 13’ and lots of other stuff. Perfect for work, and so different from other bussiness bags because of this beautiful empreinte leather❤


Ooooh is this the Grand Palais?? It’s beautiful! Does it go crossbody at all? I really wanted the Montaigne mm but held off because of the non crossbody option!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Reamie said:


> Ooooh is this the Grand Palais?? It’s beautiful! Does it go crossbody at all? I really wanted the Montaigne mm but held off because of the non crossbody option!



Yes, this is she  It can be easily worn crossbody. The strap is pretty long and adjustable, I'm 5'8 and at the longest setting it event sits too low.


----------



## Reamie

Mad_la_mans said:


> Yes, this is she  It can be easily worn crossbody. The strap is pretty long and adjustable, I'm 5'8 and at the longest setting it event sits too low.


I love it! I’m hopefully going to see it tomorrow, I love that it can be cross body!! Would love to see some mod shots!!


----------



## neome

Mad_la_mans said:


> She’s here and I absolutely love this bag!
> 
> It fits my macbook pro 13’ and lots of other stuff. Perfect for work, and so different from other bussiness bags because of this beautiful empreinte leather❤


Beautiful  luv the empreinte leather.. I have the monogram empreinte trocadero as my workbag


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Reamie said:


> I love it! I’m hopefully going to see it tomorrow, I love that it can be cross body!! Would love to see some mod shots!!


That’s the only one I have but I can make one with crossbody option tomorrow.


----------



## Reamie

Mad_la_mans said:


> That’s the only one I have but I can make one with crossbody option tomorrow.


It’s fabulous!! It looks so good on you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Mad_la_mans said:


> She’s here and I absolutely love this bag!
> 
> It fits my macbook pro 13’ and lots of other stuff. Perfect for work, and so different from other bussiness bags because of this beautiful empreinte leather❤


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Mad_la_mans said:


> She’s here and I absolutely love this bag!
> 
> It fits my macbook pro 13’ and lots of other stuff. Perfect for work, and so different from other bussiness bags because of this beautiful empreinte leather❤


So beautiful! I just love this! Enjoy


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> Walked into a consignment store in the city and found this beautiful barely used speedy in Blossom! I knew straight away as I missed it when it was released a few years ago and so rare to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172138


Congrats @fyn72 another pink beaut!


----------



## bingster

So I kind of went overboard on treating myself this month! I originally wanted a Neverfull GM in DE to celebrate my personal milestone of finishing my prerequisites to apply to nursing school (second degree) but had a bad experience at my local store that I decided to order the Keepall 45 in DG as it has been a bag that was always on my radar so i went ahead and ordered it online. I got an extra luggage tag when I picked it up because I was on the fence about the bag and got my city’s stamp on it. A couple days after ordering the Keepall I was able to snag the MPA thanks to a user on Reddit who let me know what store near me had it. Both the MPA and luggage tag are MiF but the Keepall is MiU.


----------



## Venessa84

Ending this month with updating this thread with my August purchases. I was shocked and in disbelief when my CA said she could get me
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the heart bag (It’s such a cute, fun bag). The pillow mules are absolutely comfortable…true comfort for your feet. And I’ve been on the hunt for silver sunnies and my CA showed me these from the men’s collection…absolutely love them!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Ending this month with updating this thread with my August purchases. I was shocked and in disbelief when my CA said she could get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180549
> View attachment 5180550
> View attachment 5180551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heart bag (It’s such a cute, fun bag). The pillow mules are absolutely comfortable…true comfort for your feet. And I’ve been on the hunt for silver sunnies and my CA showed me these from the men’s collection…absolutely love them!


Love everything V! That heart bag is wonderful, those slides look so pillowy soft and you look gorgeous in those new sunnies (amd that white bag and dress!)! Happy August!


----------



## gimme_purses

bingster said:


> So I kind of went overboard on treating myself this month! I originally wanted a Neverfull GM in DE to celebrate my personal milestone of finishing my prerequisites to apply to nursing school (second degree) but had a bad experience at my local store that I decided to order the Keepall 45 in DG as it has been a bag that was always on my radar so i went ahead and ordered it online. I got an extra luggage tag when I picked it up because I was on the fence about the bag and got my city’s stamp on it. A couple days after ordering the Keepall I was able to snag the MPA thanks to a user on Reddit who let me know what store near me had it. Both the MPA and luggage tag are MiF but the Keepall is MiU.
> View attachment 5180493


Congrats!  Both are such amazing pieces!  Enjoy in good health!


----------



## musiclover

bingster said:


> So I kind of went overboard on treating myself this month! I originally wanted a Neverfull GM in DE to celebrate my personal milestone of finishing my prerequisites to apply to nursing school (second degree) but had a bad experience at my local store that I decided to order the Keepall 45 in DG as it has been a bag that was always on my radar so i went ahead and ordered it online. I got an extra luggage tag when I picked it up because I was on the fence about the bag and got my city’s stamp on it. A couple days after ordering the Keepall I was able to snag the MPA thanks to a user on Reddit who let me know what store near me had it. Both the MPA and luggage tag are MiF but the Keepall is MiU.
> View attachment 5180493


Congratulations on beginning nursing school!  Your new LV items are well deserved.


----------



## bingster

musiclover said:


> Congratulations on beginning nursing school!  Your new LV items are well deserved.


Thank you so much! It really hasn't sunk in that I'm finally able to start applying as it has been such a journey for me to get to where I am now and thankfully one of the schools I'm planning to apply to has waived its entrance exam for another term. If this is how I treat myself now I can't wait to see how I treat myself whenever I actually graduate.


----------



## DrTr

bingster said:


> So I kind of went overboard on treating myself this month! I originally wanted a Neverfull GM in DE to celebrate my personal milestone of finishing my prerequisites to apply to nursing school (second degree) but had a bad experience at my local store that I decided to order the Keepall 45 in DG as it has been a bag that was always on my radar so i went ahead and ordered it online. I got an extra luggage tag when I picked it up because I was on the fence about the bag and got my city’s stamp on it. A couple days after ordering the Keepall I was able to snag the MPA thanks to a user on Reddit who let me know what store near me had it. Both the MPA and luggage tag are MiF but the Keepall is MiU.
> View attachment 5180493


Congrats on nursing school!  It’s so much hard work and dedication to begin, and when you are done - more LV I bet!  Love your keepall and your MPA. LV can be a great motivator during   Enjoy your new pieces and good luck as you continue your education.


----------



## jiffer

I bought this last week. I love the vibrant color.


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> Ending this month with updating this thread with my August purchases. I was shocked and in disbelief when my CA said she could get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180549
> View attachment 5180550
> View attachment 5180551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heart bag (It’s such a cute, fun bag). The pillow mules are absolutely comfortable…true comfort for your feet. And I’ve been on the hunt for silver sunnies and my CA showed me these from the men’s collection…absolutely love them!


Love everything, many congrats! You look gorgeous with the new sunnies


----------



## boyoverboard

jiffer said:


> I bought this last week. I love the vibrant color.
> View attachment 5181021



Love this colour combination so much!


----------



## Reamie

@Mad_la_mans I followed your lead! I picked this up today, love it! I’m slightly freaked out by the corners abs the possibility of wear but I’m hoping it will all be ok!


----------



## KEW84

Venessa84 said:


> Ending this month with updating this thread with my August purchases. I was shocked and in disbelief when my CA said she could get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180549
> View attachment 5180550
> View attachment 5180551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heart bag (It’s such a cute, fun bag). The pillow mules are absolutely comfortable…true comfort for your feet. And I’ve been on the hunt for silver sunnies and my CA showed me these from the men’s collection…absolutely love them!



I've heard the slides are a little heavy and uncomfortable? How would you describe them?


----------



## beautycase

Venessa84 said:


> Ending this month with updating this thread with my August purchases. I was shocked and in disbelief when my CA said she could get me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180549
> View attachment 5180550
> View attachment 5180551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heart bag (It’s such a cute, fun bag). The pillow mules are absolutely comfortable…true comfort for your feet. And I’ve been on the hunt for silver sunnies and my CA showed me these from the men’s collection…absolutely love them!


Congrats! The Heart bag is so cute    The sunnies are looking fab on you!


----------



## Seaquin

I do love the fragrance even tho it smells nothing like the poetical description on the official page.

The fragrance simply don't last on skin but will do better on clothing.
Even imagination don't last, I feel LV parfums the cheaper range don't last but the higher tiers like ombre nomade last way longer.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

earswithfeet said:


> Found this gorgeous Galliera PM online and just had to pull the trigger. Condition is like new and I cannot wait 'til I get my hands on this beauty
> View attachment 5159144


How much did you get it for? A local consignment store is selling a PM in DA for over $800, like new and I’m contemplating whether that’s a good price since I’ve seen some epi and vernis bags for half the price being sold.


----------



## earswithfeet

breakfastatcartier said:


> How much did you get it for? A local consignment store is selling a PM in DA for over $800, like new and I’m contemplating whether that’s a good price since I’ve seen some epi and vernis bags for half the price being sold.


Hi there,
well, if the bag is like new, I'd say $800 is a pretty "reasonable" price. Pre-loved LV canvas bags generally sell for a higher price than epi or vernis. I personally think the price is fine. I'm located in Germany and I paid 990 Euros for the Galliera. That's quite a lot, tbh...
But the bag really looked like it was just made a few hours earlier. The vacchetta was almost white. Well, not really white, but veeeeeeery light. 
In the end only you can decide, if you're willing to pay the price. Gld


----------



## breakfastatcartier

earswithfeet said:


> Hi there,
> well, if the bag is like new, I'd say $800 is a pretty "reasonable" price. Pre-loved LV canvas bags generally sell for a higher price than epi or vernis. I personally think the price is fine. I'm located in Germany and I paid 990 Euros for the Galliera. That's quite a lot, tbh...
> But the bag really looked like it was just made a few hours earlier. The vacchetta was almost white. Well, not really white, but veeeeeeery light.
> In the end only you can decide, if you're willing to pay the price. Gld


Thank you!


----------



## vivalageegee

KalaChi said:


> I've fallen in LOVE with my new Sac Coeur! ❤❤ Fall In Love Collection
> Purchased on Aug.4th


How are you liking this beauty? Does it fit a lot?


----------



## KalaChi

vivalageegee said:


> How are you liking this beauty? Does it fit a lot?


I love it!  It fits more than enough of my essentials.


----------

